# Ritocchini



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

Lo so che è una cosa banale e frivola....
Ma un particolare di voi che proprio non vi va giù e che vorreste sistemare....

Io due cose, una da sempre.* Veramente quasi un ossessione*

Una taglia in meno (anche due) di seno....

Ed una cosa venuta negli anni

assottigliare un pochino l'interno coscia....

e voi???


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Lo so che è una cosa banale e frivola....
> Ma un particolare di voi che proprio non vi va giù e che vorreste sistemare....
> 
> Io due cose, una da sempre.* Veramente quasi un ossessione*
> ...


Ho ridotto il seno 12 anni fa. Non sopportavo più il peso.
Per un fattore estetico non mi sottoporrei a un intervento chirurgico


----------



## Alessandra (9 Febbraio 2016)

Allungarmi di 10 cm...
(Sono 1.63 m)

I sistemi per farlo esistono ma sono molto dolorosi,  rischiosi e li "consigliano" solo a chi ha davvero problemi


----------



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho ridotto il seno 12 anni fa. Non sopportavo più il peso.
> Per un fattore estetico non mi sottoporrei a un intervento chirurgico


Non è solo un fatto estetico e che pesa anche a me. Anni fa ero finalmente riuscita a convincere mio marito ( che per motivi assolutamente maschili) non voleva, ma visto che io non ho soldi doveva per forza essere coinvolto. 
Be siamo andati da un chirurgo e questo ha detto che lui non ne vedeva la necessità ....
Ho perso la mia occasione!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non è solo un fatto estetico e che pesa anche a me. Anni fa ero finalmente riuscita a convincere mio marito ( che per motivi assolutamente maschili) non voleva, ma visto che io non ho soldi doveva per forza essere coinvolto.
> Be siamo andati da un chirurgo e questo ha detto che lui non ne vedeva la necessità ��....
> Ho perso la mia occasione!!


Io ho fatto l'intervento con il sistema sanitario. Non ho pagato nulla


----------



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho fatto l'intervento con il sistema sanitario. Non ho pagato nulla


Si ma qui ho ne hai veramente tanto o seri problemi....io ho solo (si fa per dire, per chi non se lo porta dietro da  più di 30 anni) una 5*


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Si ma qui ho ne hai veramente tanto o seri problemi....io ho solo (si fa per dire, per chi non se lo porta dietro da  più di 30 anni) una 5*


Per questo ti ha detto che secondo lui non era necessario. 
Dopodiché pagando fanno tutto di solito.
Io avevo molto più di una quinta


----------



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per questo ti ha detto che secondo lui non era necessario.
> Dopodiché pagando fanno tutto di solito.
> Io avevo molto più di una quinta


....eh infatti per quello avevo coinvolto mio marito che quando ha sentito dire che non serviva se gongolato....


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2016)

Fuori da dimensioni che autorizzano l'intervento attraverso il sistema sanitario, è questione di proporzioni e anche di estetica se sono molto scese.
Se invece sono gradevoli penso che debbano essere accettate come quelle piccole.
Non dobbiamo essere tutte uguali.

Io pensavo che parlassi di punturine.
Una riduzione delle mammelle è un intervento importante e rischioso, altro che ritocchino.


----------



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fuori da dimensioni che autorizzano l'intervento attraverso il sistema sanitario, è questione di proporzioni e anche di estetica se sono molto scese.
> Se invece sono gradevoli penso che debbano essere accettate come quelle piccole.
> Non dobbiamo essere tutte uguali.
> 
> ...


Che cavoli....pesano e ti ritrovi con i solchi alle spalle...che poi vista l'età ed il volume non siano male ci può anche stare....ma ne ho una cura maniacale da quando avevo 20 anni.....


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Che cavoli....pesano e ti ritrovi con i solchi alle spalle...che poi vista l'età ed il volume non siano male ci può anche stare....ma ne ho una cura maniacale da quando avevo 20 anni.....



Tanto i solchi alle spalle te li terresti lo stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fuori da dimensioni che autorizzano l'intervento attraverso il sistema sanitario, è questione di proporzioni e anche di estetica se sono molto scese.
> Se invece sono gradevoli penso che debbano essere accettate come quelle piccole.
> Non dobbiamo essere tutte uguali.
> 
> ...


4 ore di intervento 
Ci ho messo parecchio a smaltire e dopo 6 mesi un altro intervento per un'infezione.
Per questo dico che mai lo farei per un fattore estetico


----------



## oro.blu (9 Febbraio 2016)

Tanto ormai è solo un sogno...


----------



## banshee (10 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho ridotto il seno 12 anni fa. Non sopportavo più il peso.
> *Per un fattore estetico non mi sottoporrei a un intervento chirurgico*


quoto.

io rivorrei tanto il mio naso com'era pre incidente, ma dopo aver subito due interventi  - uno il giorno dell'incidente per rimettermi a posto la faccia e uno qualche tempo dopo  per ripristinare la funzionalità del naso - e aver sofferto un bel po', mai e poi mai terzo intervento estetico.

mi tengo l'imperfezione e amen


----------



## Juanpalambrond (10 Febbraio 2016)

La perfezione non esiste. Chi ha detto che un naso storto od un seno troppo grande o troppo piccolo non sono perfetti? 
I canoni di bellezza ci vengono imposti dall'esterno. La pubblicità, i media, le multinazionali. Siamo letteralmente bombardati da immagini di come dovremmo essere in continuo contrasto con quello che siamo realmente.  

Perchè mai dovrei voler addrizzare il mio naso storto? Sarei ancora io, senza il mio naso storto?


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> La perfezione non esiste. Chi ha detto che un naso storto od un seno troppo grande o troppo piccolo non sono perfetti?
> I canoni di bellezza ci vengono imposti dall'esterno. La pubblicità, i media, le multinazionali. Siamo letteralmente bombardati da immagini di come dovremmo essere in continuo contrasto con quello che siamo realmente.
> 
> Perchè mai dovrei voler addrizzare il mio naso storto? Sarei ancora io, senza il mio naso storto?


forse perchè col naso storto si respira male?   sì saresti ancora tu,anche col naso dritto.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (10 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> forse perchè col naso storto si respira male?   sì saresti ancora tu,anche col naso dritto.


Qui si parla di ritocchini a scopo estetico, le implicazioni sulla salute vanno risolte a prescindere.

Io col mio naso storto ci respiro benissimo. E non credo che sarei ancora io senza di lui. 
Secondo me noi siamo quello che siamo con tutti i nostri difetti estetici, senza di essi saremmo altro.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Qui si parla di ritocchini a scopo estetico, le implicazioni sulla salute vanno risolte a prescindere.
> 
> Io col mio naso storto ci respiro benissimo. E non credo che sarei ancora io senza di lui.
> Secondo me noi siamo quello che siamo con tutti i nostri difetti estetici, senza di essi saremmo altro.


Ma no!
Guarda che è più superficiale pensare questo che rifarsi tutti.
La nostra essenza resta.
Ho amato moltissimo un uomo con un naso per me molto bello. Se l'è rotto tre volte. Adesso ha un naso brutto, storto e ingrossato. È sempre lui.


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Qui si parla di ritocchini a scopo estetico, le implicazioni sulla salute vanno risolte a prescindere.
> 
> Io col mio naso storto ci respiro benissimo. E non credo che sarei ancora io senza di lui.
> Secondo me noi siamo quello che siamo con tutti i nostri difetti estetici, senza di essi saremmo altro.


la tua essenza è la tua apparenza?   perchè il tuo discorso mi ricorda il Ritratto di Dorian Gray?


----------



## ivanl (10 Febbraio 2016)

io mi rifarei le palpebre e se, fosse un risultato certo, il trapianto di capelli.
Mia moglie ha detto che a 50 anni si rifara' le tette, io le ho detto che pago io


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> io mi rifarei le palpebre e se, fosse un risultato certo, il trapianto di capelli.
> Mia moglie ha detto che a 50 anni si rifara' le tette, io le ho detto che pago io


Se hai i problemi di Bud Spencer falle.


----------



## ivanl (10 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se hai i problemi di Bud Spencer falle.


No, no 
solo che gli occhi sono la mia parte migliore (esteticamente), con l'eta' sono un po' scese ed i miei stupendi occhi verdi sembrano sempre stanchi.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (10 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Guarda che è più superficiale pensare questo che rifarsi tutti.
> La nostra essenza resta.
> Ho amato moltissimo un uomo con un naso per me molto bello. Se l'è rotto tre volte. Adesso ha un naso brutto, storto e ingrossato. È sempre lui.


Ma certo che è sempre lui. Il suo corpo racconta, attraverso quel naso storto ed ingrossato, le sue esperienze di vita. La nostra essenza è anche questo.



perplesso ha detto:


> la tua essenza è la tua apparenza?   perchè il tuo discorso mi ricorda il Ritratto di Dorian Gray?


Rispondo a entrambi:
La nostra essenza non è solo apparenza ma è anche quella. Il discorso che voglio fare è tutto fuorchè superficiale. Io sono io in quanto mente e corpo. Se togli uno dei due non sarò più io. 
Il mio naso storto non sarà uguale a quello di Brad Pitt ma è il mio, fa parte di me. Non lo cambierei con nessun altro naso al mondo.


----------



## Rudra (10 Febbraio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> La nostra essenza non è solo apparenza ma è anche quella. Il discorso che voglio fare è tutto fuorchè superficiale. Io sono io in quanto mente e corpo. Se togli uno dei due non sarò più io.
> Il mio naso storto non sarà uguale a quello di Brad Pitt ma è il mio, fa parte di me. Non lo cambierei con nessun altro naso al mondo.


Ma questo è molto soggettivo come ragionamento. 
Io ad esempio se avessi un naso sgraziato che rovinasse le proporzioni o l'armonia del viso, penso ricorrerei alla chirurgia. Sinceramente non penso che questa correzione sconvolgerebbe la mia essenza


----------



## Tessa (10 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> No, no
> solo che gli occhi sono la mia parte migliore (esteticamente), con l'eta' sono un po' scese ed i miei stupendi occhi verdi sembrano sempre stanchi.


Fallo. In una settimana sei a posto. Mi son sempre chiesta perche' Fini non faccia la blefaro. Non so come faccia a vedere con quelle tende sugli occhi. 
Sono andata anche io a parlare con un chirurgo e mi ha rimandata a casa....tipo Oro.  Ma a 50 ci riprovo....
Per il seno anche io ho la quinta, e me la tengo. Ma e' oggettivamente un peso e un impiccio e la trovo anche poco fine. 
Comunque sono favorevole a qualsiasi tipo di ritocco che ci faccia sentire meglio. Basta non diventi un'ossessione e non cambi i connotati.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Qui si parla di ritocchini a scopo estetico, le implicazioni sulla salute vanno risolte a prescindere.
> 
> Io col mio naso storto ci respiro benissimo. E non credo che sarei ancora io senza di lui.
> Secondo me noi siamo quello che siamo con tutti i nostri difetti estetici, senza di essi saremmo altro.



Si e no. 
Nel senso che se per le gambe potrei dirti che si è assolutamente estetico, per il seno è un fatto pratico/psicologico. Un "peso" comunque lo guardi.


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Febbraio 2016)

Ci sono stati momenti in cui mi ero fissata per l'aumento del seno, ma ho sempre abbandonato l'idea complice il fatto che mio marito diceva (ah ah) che mi avrebbe lasciato se l'avessi fatto e che andavano bene così com'erano. Salvo poi tradirmi con una con le tette rifatte. 

Ci ho ancora pensato dopo il tradimento, in piena crisi emotiva, fisica e intellettuale, ma per fortuna mi sono ripresa 

Che me ne faccio di due tettone alla mia età? A chi devo piacere? Così come sto posso indossare qualsiasi cosa senza problemi, fare sport e perfino, con un buon pushup, fare la mia porca figura con gli abiti scollati, per non parlare del fatto che pesando poco  non risentono della forza di gravità. 

Per quanto riguarda altri ritocchini, tipo le punturine, in questo ultimo anno ne ho fatte di acido ialuronico (no botox), ma non è che si vedano esiti eclatanti. Per me il costo non vale il risultato. Uccidermi di fatica in palestra invece vale la pena, non foss'altro che per il piacere che provo durante le attività: i risultati sono un valore aggiunto.


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Fallo. In una settimana sei a posto. Mi son sempre chiesta perche' Fini non faccia la blefaro. Non so come faccia a vedere con quelle tende sugli occhi.
> Sono andata anche io a parlare con un chirurgo e mi ha rimandata a casa....tipo Oro.  Ma a 50 ci riprovo....
> Per il seno anche io ho la quinta, e me la tengo. Ma e' oggettivamente un peso e un impiccio e la trovo anche poco fine.
> Comunque sono favorevole a qualsiasi tipo di ritocco che ci faccia sentire meglio. Basta non diventi un'ossessione e non cambi i connotati.


Infatti non sto parlando di ritocchi a tutti i costi. 
Ad esempio non ho mai pensato di fare boto o altro...Ancora non mi serve. Ho veramente 4 ruggente in croce...
Certo la mia età si vede, ma non è "disarmante" guardarmi allo specchio, sono io.
Mentre il seno è una cosa che mi porto dietro da ragazza


----------



## Tessa (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Infatti non sto parlando di ritocchi a tutti i costi.
> Ad esempio non ho mai pensato di fare boto o altro...Ancora non mi serve. Ho veramente 4 ruggente in croce...
> Certo la mia età si vede, ma non è "disarmante" guardarmi allo specchio, sono io.
> Mentre il seno è una cosa che mi porto dietro da ragazza


Ma la 5 non e' un'esagerazione. 
Bisogna vedere le proporzioni (io sono 1.70). E per quanto tempo ancora hanno voglia di sfidare la forza di gravita'. 
E' solo limitante: non trovo costumi da bagno (tutti per minitette o rinforzati per maggiorate con il bikini ascellare), rinuncio alle camicie ed alle collane lunghe che mi piacciono tanto, e in palestra reggiseni sportivi supercontenitivi. Pero' non salto. 
Da ragazza avevo la 3. Sono esplose dopo la gravidanza....fenomeno stranissimo.....


----------



## ivanl (10 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Fallo. In una settimana sei a posto. Mi son sempre chiesta perche' Fini non faccia la blefaro. Non so come faccia a vedere con quelle tende sugli occhi.
> Sono andata anche io a parlare con un chirurgo e mi ha rimandata a casa....tipo Oro.  Ma a 50 ci riprovo....
> Per il seno anche io ho la quinta, e me la tengo. Ma e' oggettivamente un peso e un impiccio e la trovo anche poco fine.
> Comunque sono favorevole a qualsiasi tipo di ritocco che ci faccia sentire meglio. Basta non diventi un'ossessione e non cambi i connotati.


io vado in ansia quando devo fare gli esami del sangue, figurati se mi metto di mia iniziativa nelle mani di un chirurgo


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma la 5 non e' un'esagerazione.
> Bisogna vedere le proporzioni (io sono 1.70). E per quanto tempo ancora hanno voglia di sfidare la forza di gravita'.
> E' solo limitante: non trovo costumi da bagno (tutti per minitette o rinforzati per maggiorate con il bikini ascellare), rinuncio alle camicie ed alle collane lunghe che mi piacciono tanto, e in palestra reggiseni sportivi supercontenitivi. Pero' non salto.
> Da ragazza avevo la 3. Sono esplose dopo la gravidanza....fenomeno stranissimo.....



io sono tappa 164... oltretutto ho il giro stretto quindi una difficoltà assurda a trovare reggiseni carini (tipo terza coppa F) e quando li trovo costano tipo 150/200 euro...che palle.

La forza di gravità? diciamo che i capezzoli guardano ancora in su....ma non stanno di sicuro belle sode come a 20...
Io da ragazza avevo una taglia in meno era già meglio....


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> io vado in ansia quando devo fare gli esami del sangue, figurati se mi metto di mia iniziativa nelle mani di un chirurgo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (10 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> io sono tappa 164... oltretutto ho il giro stretto quindi una difficoltà assurda a trovare reggiseni carini (tipo terza coppa F) e quando li trovo costano tipo 150/200 euro...che palle.
> 
> La forza di gravità? diciamo che i capezzoli guardano ancora in su....ma non stanno di sicuro belle sode come a 20...
> Io da ragazza avevo una taglia in meno era già meglio....


Ma de non ricordo male sei una stilista o cmq pratica di cucito. ...riesci a ridurre il giro?  Mi pare che in merceria puoi trovare I gancini per il giro reggiseno. ...vendono tutto il pezzo. ...


----------



## Juanpalambrond (10 Febbraio 2016)

Rudra ha detto:


> Ma questo è molto soggettivo come ragionamento.
> Io ad esempio se avessi un naso sgraziato che rovinasse le proporzioni o l'armonia del viso, penso ricorrerei alla chirurgia. Sinceramente non penso che questa correzione sconvolgerebbe la mia essenza


Il ragionamento è soggettivo ma ha tutto a che vedere con l'accettazione di se stessi. E se io non accetto il mio naso e lo cambio con un naso nuovo, sta tranquilla che troverò un altra cosa del mio aspetto che non mi sta bene. Entrando così in un circolo vizioso che non mi fa vivere serenamente con me stesso. 

Se per motivi di salute o per un evento indipendente dalla mia volontà (tipo un incidente) dovessi rimanere sfigurato, penso che ricorrerei anche io alla chirurgia. In questo caso il mio aspetto esteriore ne risulterebbe profondamente modificato, sarei ancora io? Si, ma un evento di quella portata ti cambia profondamente, quindi sarei una persona diversa...


----------



## oro.blu (10 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ma de non ricordo male sei una stilista o cmq pratica di cucito. ...riesci a ridurre il giro?  Mi pare che in merceria puoi trovare I gancini per il giro reggiseno. ...vendono tutto il pezzo. ...


Magariiiii stilista ... Mi arrangio un po', ma con l'elastico è un casino. Poi bisognerebbe spostare tutto....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Che me ne faccio di due tettone alla mia età? A chi devo piacere? *Così come sto posso indossare qualsiasi cosa senza problemi, fare sport *e perfino, con un buon pushup, *fare la mia porca figura con gli abiti scollati, (anche senza reggiseno *)per non parlare del fatto che pesando poco  non risentono della forza di gravità.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda altri ritocchini, tipo le punturine, in questo ultimo anno ne ho fatte di acido ialuronico (no botox), ma non è che si vedano esiti eclatanti. Per me il costo non vale il risultato. *Uccidermi di fatica in palestra invece vale la pena, non foss'altro che per il piacere che provo durante le attività: i risultati sono un valore aggiunto*.



quoto!


----------



## Rudra (10 Febbraio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Il ragionamento è soggettivo ma ha tutto a  che vedere con l'accettazione di se stessi. E se io non accetto il mio  naso e lo cambio con un naso nuovo, sta tranquilla che troverò un altra  cosa del mio aspetto che non mi sta bene. Entrando così in un circolo  vizioso che non mi fa vivere serenamente con me stesso.


Beh, è un po' tranchant come conclusione.
Non è necessariamente  un circolo vizioso la chirurgia; non tutti ,dopo un singolo intervento,  ne diventano patologicamente dipendenti. 



Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Se per motivi di salute o per un evento  indipendente dalla mia volontà (tipo un incidente) dovessi rimanere  sfigurato, penso che ricorrerei anche io alla chirurgia. In questo caso  il mio aspetto esteriore ne risulterebbe profondamente modificato, sarei  ancora io? Si, ma un evento di quella portata ti cambia profondamente,  quindi sarei una persona diversa...


L'approccio psicologico alla chirurgia ricostruttiva però non lo metterei sullo stesso piano.


----------



## Spot (10 Febbraio 2016)

Io se prioprio proprio, un ritocchino alle sinapsi.
Altrimenti mi arrangio.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io se prioprio proprio, un ritocchino alle sinapsi.
> Altrimenti mi arrangio.


Ne riparliamo tra vent'anni :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io se prioprio proprio, un ritocchino alle sinapsi.
> Altrimenti mi arrangio.


ti lovvo figliuola.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Febbraio 2016)

Io farei un ritocchino all'anagrafe giacchè ho sempre trovato estremamente volgare mettere l'anno di nascita assieme al mese ed al giorno.
Poi è anche inutile, visto che il secolo nel calcolo del codice fiscale è ininfluente.
Per cui mi farei nascere in futuro e il fisco manco se ne accorge.
Sai che figata: ma quanti anni hai? -x L'unica cosa che mi perplime è che non saprei se dopo il ritocco potrei essere considerata roba da galera... vabbè mi informo.


----------



## Nicka (11 Febbraio 2016)

Io vorrei sbiancarmi il buco del culo perchè mi rendo conto che in foto si vede la discromia rispetto all'area circostante e la cosa mi causa un'alterazione della mia percezione estetica che è molto sviluppata.
La vivo malissimo.


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io vorrei sbiancarmi il buco del culo perchè mi rendo conto che in foto si vede la discromia rispetto all'area circostante e la cosa mi causa un'alterazione della mia percezione estetica che è molto sviluppata.
> La vivo malissimo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

ma lo sai che nei supermercati anglosassoni vendono il kit fai da te per l'anal bleaching? stanno proprio avanti.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (11 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma lo sai che nei supermercati anglosassoni vendono il kit fai da te per l'anal bleaching? stanno proprio avanti.


Per caso è un composto a base di acetone, trementina e benzina? Ribattezzato la salamoia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io vorrei sbiancarmi il buco del culo perchè mi rendo conto che in foto si vede la discromia rispetto all'area circostante e la cosa mi causa un'alterazione della mia percezione estetica che è molto sviluppata.
> La vivo malissimo.


Non me ne parli signora.
Le priorità sono priorità


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Per caso è un composto a base di acetone, trementina e benzina? Ribattezzato la salamoia.


non sono a conoscenza dei componenti ma si raccomanda l'utilizzo con cautela in quanto trattasi di sostanze pericolose


----------



## Alessandra (11 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma lo sai che nei supermercati anglosassoni vendono il kit fai da te per l'anal bleaching? stanno proprio avanti.



Eh be' ....qui sono mediamente molto pallidi di carnagione.  Se consideri come si puliscono l'orifizio anale  (un mio ex conquilino usava la carta del quotidiano ) mi pare una esigenza da non sottovalutare quella di cercare di attenuare il contrasto tra dark brown e very pale skin.
Noi Mediterranei siamo più fortunati.


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io vorrei sbiancarmi il buco del culo perchè mi rendo conto che in foto si vede la discromia rispetto all'area circostante e la cosa mi causa un'alterazione della mia percezione estetica che è molto sviluppata.
> La vivo malissimo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non preoccuparti, visti i tempi che corrono tra non molto ce lo rifaseranno a tutti gratis


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma lo sai che nei supermercati anglosassoni vendono il kit fai da te per l'anal bleaching? stanno proprio avanti.


ma veramente? :rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (11 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io vorrei sbiancarmi il buco del culo perchè mi rendo conto che in foto si vede la discromia rispetto all'area circostante e la cosa mi causa un'alterazione della mia percezione estetica che è molto sviluppata.
> La vivo malissimo.





banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma lo sai che nei supermercati anglosassoni vendono il kit fai da te per l'anal bleaching? stanno proprio avanti.



ma io mi domando...ma uno per verificare se ne ha bisogno con chi si confronta e soprattutto come si vede...
si mette lo specchio davanti? si fa un selfie e lo confronta con le amiche/amici...
no chiaritemi sto fatto....potrebbe servirmi
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ma io mi domando...ma uno per verificare se ne ha bisogno con chi si confronta e soprattutto come si vede...
> si mette lo specchio davanti? si fa un selfie e lo confronta con le amiche/amici...
> no chiaritemi sto fatto....potrebbe servirmi
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


seriamente.... ora, io sono solidale col dramma della mia amica Nì, per carità, però.. qua già uno in teoria si dovrebbe preoccupare di cellulite, smagliature, adiposità localizzale, rughe, borse sotto agli occhi, brufoli, punti neri, capillari, mo pure bisogna farsi il problema del colore dei vari orefizi? n'affittamo più! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (11 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ma io mi domando...ma uno per verificare se ne ha bisogno con chi si confronta e soprattutto come si vede...
> si mette lo specchio davanti? si fa un selfie e lo confronta con le amiche/amici...
> no chiaritemi sto fatto....potrebbe servirmi
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma no, fa un film porno e giudica il risultato. Devi sapere che lo sbiancamento anale è una pratica vecchiotta usata in ambito professionale. Ora è arrivata al fai te.


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

comunque si parla di sbiancamento anale e mastro oscuro non compare.

il ciò mi preoccupa assai.


----------



## oro.blu (11 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> seriamente.... ora, io sono solidale col dramma della mia amica Nì, per carità, però.. qua già uno in teoria si dovrebbe preoccupare di cellulite, smagliature, adiposità localizzale, rughe, borse sotto agli occhi, brufoli, punti neri, capillari, mo pure bisogna farsi il problema del colore dei vari orefizi? n'affittamo più! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si be l'idea originale della domanda era quello, che poi si sia passati al reimpianto dei neuroni ( che magari non mi farebbe mica male) al ritocco dell'età anagrafica sulla CI ( ed anche qui son d'accordo, scusa, si potrebbe fare così programmano una macchina che in base alle tue peculiarità visive ti assegna un età biologica invece di quella anagrafica) 



JON ha detto:


> Ma no, fa un film porno e giudica il risultato. Devi sapere che lo sbiancamento anale è una pratica vecchiotta usata in ambito professionale. Ora è arrivata al fai te.


Ma lo so che esiste da un po', non ne sapevo il motivo. Esiste anche il lifting dello scroto se è per questo...ma anche lì non ne capisco il motivo....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> seriamente.... ora, io sono solidale col dramma della mia amica Nì, per carità, però.. qua già uno in teoria si dovrebbe preoccupare di cellulite, smagliature, adiposità localizzale, rughe, borse sotto agli occhi, brufoli, punti neri, capillari, mo pure bisogna farsi il problema del colore dei vari orefizi? n'affittamo più! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh, ma sai...quando in palestra vedi che il personal trainer da 400 euro al mese che di solito insegue tutti a te ti evita :rotfl: e poi quando cerchi di agganciarlo per farti fare un preventivo e lui ti dice, ma che scherzi? Dovrei pagarti io! :rotfl:
Finisce che vai in crisi perché non serve  che ti ritocchi niente [emoji2] allora QUALCOSA da ritoccare devi trovarlo, no?


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> comunque si parla di sbiancamento anale e mastro oscuro non compare.
> 
> il ciò mi preoccupa assai.


Io son contrario allo sbiancamento anorettale.Quando vado per convegni,mi scontro con sti professoroni,io professo sempre la naturalezza dell'ampolla anale,tranne in casi di levigature o scalfiture traumatiche,ma su questo non intervengo perchè non è il mio campo.
Per il resto anche a me piacerebbe un ritocchino per qualche cm in meno al mio lui....ma alla fine penso sempre che sarebbe un atto di egoismo....preferisco l'altrusimo e la gratificazione delle donne...


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, ma sai...quando in palestra vedi che il personal trainer da 400 euro al mese che di solito insegue tutti a te ti evita :rotfl: e poi quando cerchi di agganciarlo per farti fare un preventivo e lui ti dice, ma che scherzi? Dovrei pagarti io! :rotfl:
> Finisce che vai in crisi perché non serve  che ti ritocchi niente [emoji2] allora QUALCOSA da ritoccare devi trovarlo, no?


questa forma di discriminazione dei personal nei confronti di chi non ha bisogno di ritocchi la trovo oltremodo offensiva!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

comunque io anche ho un dramma estetico. 

la mia estetista di fiducia non eserciterà per un lungo periodo. devo trovare in tempi brevissimi un'altra professionista a cui affidare la mia depilazione integrale.

io sono oltremodo preoccupata... e se mi strappano la biscottina? :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> comunque io anche ho un dramma estetico.
> 
> la mia estetista di fiducia non eserciterà per un lungo periodo. devo trovare in tempi brevissimi un'altra professionista a cui affidare la mia depilazione integrale.
> 
> io sono oltremodo preoccupata... e se mi strappano la biscottina? :unhappy:


Usi er culo.....bella de casa.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Usi er culo.....bella de casa.:rotfl:


ma possibile che non mi prendi mai seriamente? non stavo scherzando!  tu se fossi donna affideresti la depilazione integrale della tua attrezzatura da mammifero alla prima che capita?


----------



## Nicka (11 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque io anche ho un dramma estetico.
> 
> la mia estetista di fiducia non eserciterà per un lungo periodo. devo trovare in tempi brevissimi un'altra professionista a cui affidare la mia depilazione integrale.
> 
> io sono oltremodo preoccupata... e se mi strappano la biscottina? :unhappy:


Tranquilla, ogni tot giorni scendo a Roma e te la faccio io. 
Modalità cinese. 
Faccio anche un video da pubblicare in questo spazio ad uso e consumo dei segaioli.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque io anche ho un dramma estetico.
> 
> la mia estetista di fiducia non eserciterà per un lungo periodo. devo trovare in tempi brevissimi un'altra professionista a cui affidare la mia depilazione integrale.
> 
> io sono oltremodo preoccupata... e se mi strappano la biscottina? :unhappy:


Ah perché la tua estetista ha lo strappo delicato...e quindi temi di trovarne una più aggressiva :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tranquilla, ogni tot giorni scendo a Roma e te la faccio io.
> Modalità cinese.
> Faccio anche un video da pubblicare in questo spazio ad uso e consumo dei segaioli.


Strappi anche a pecora?


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tranquilla, ogni tot giorni scendo a Roma e te la faccio io.
> Modalità cinese.
> Faccio anche un video da pubblicare in questo spazio ad uso e consumo dei segaioli.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

ma sta modalità cinese è delicata si?


----------



## oro.blu (11 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, ma sai...quando in palestra vedi che il personal trainer da 400 euro al mese che di solito insegue tutti a te ti evita :rotfl: e poi quando cerchi di agganciarlo per farti fare un preventivo e lui ti dice, ma che scherzi? Dovrei pagarti io! :rotfl:
> Finisce che vai in crisi perché non serve  che ti ritocchi niente [emoji2] allora QUALCOSA da ritoccare devi trovarlo, no?


a me ha detto che devo pagarlo il doppio  
o a discrezione seguire la lezione di un altra ma devo indossare il burka ....
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Strappi anche a pecora?


Solo se tieni aperto il retro con le manine belle.


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah perché la tua estetista ha lo strappo delicato...e quindi temi di trovarne una più aggressiva :mrgreen:


non solo... anche meno accurata! non è che puoi farlo "zan zan" ! certe tre secondi buttano la cera e strappano come quando devono scartavetrare il muro dalla carta da parati! :rotfl:

poi vabbè il panorama di certe estetista "de Roma" ve lo lascio immaginare....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> a me ha detto che devo pagarlo il doppio
> o a discrezione seguire la lezione di un altra ma devo indossare il burka ....
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma che cafone! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## oro.blu (11 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque io anche ho un dramma estetico.
> 
> la mia estetista di fiducia non eserciterà per un lungo periodo. devo trovare in tempi brevissimi un'altra professionista a cui affidare la mia depilazione integrale.
> 
> io sono oltremodo preoccupata... e se mi strappano la biscottina? :unhappy:



Io mi arrangio.... La mia biscottino me la guardo solo io....
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma sta modalità cinese è delicata si?


Talmente delicata da portarti al relax completo, strappo e soffio e carezza, strappo e soffio e carezza, strappo e soffio e carezza.
Orgasmi multipli assicurati.
E biscottina pulitina.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Solo se tieni aperto il retro con le manine belle.


Tu comandi e io eseguo [emoji2]


----------



## Nicka (11 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu comandi e io eseguo [emoji2]


Brava fanciulla.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ma possibile che non mi prendi mai seriamente? non stavo scherzando!  tu se fossi donna affideresti la depilazione integrale della tua attrezzatura da mammifero alla prima che capita?


Io ti ho risposto serio..hai sempre il culo....santabanshee!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque io anche ho un dramma estetico.
> 
> la mia estetista di fiducia non eserciterà per un lungo periodo. devo trovare in tempi brevissimi un'altra professionista a cui affidare la mia depilazione integrale.
> 
> io sono oltremodo preoccupata... e se mi strappano la biscottina? :unhappy:


Il peggiore degli incubi
Ti sono vicina


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Talmente delicata da portarti al relax completo, strappo e soffio e carezza, strappo e soffio e carezza, strappo e soffio e carezza.
> Orgasmi multipli assicurati.
> E biscottina pulitina.


hai capito la modalità cinese.....  ho preso appunti.

t'aspetto a Roma allora :carneval:


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti ho risposto serio..hai sempre il culo....santabanshee!:rotfl:


non è che ho bisogno di avere biscottina straziata dalla ceretta non saputa fare per usare il secondo canale eh? MASTRO OSCURO.


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il peggiore degli incubi
> Ti sono vicina


sono preoccupata seriamente.... poi che faccio, vado a caso?  cioè vado da una provo, poi se va male...

oddio non ci voglio pensare :blank:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Brava fanciulla.


Ma depili a pecora sui cazzi de cemento?


----------



## Nicka (11 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma depili a pecora sui cazzi de cemento?


Ho bisogno di un solido appoggio.


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> non è che ho bisogno di avere biscottina straziata dalla ceretta non saputa fare per usare il secondo canale eh? MASTRO OSCURO.


Pensa se te straziano pure il seconda cANALE....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ho bisogno di un solido appoggio.


Come vanno i cazzi oggi?


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensa se te straziano pure il seconda cANALE....:rotfl:


"il rischio è il mio mestiere, baby"


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> "il rischio è il mio mestiere, baby"


Dai ci vediamo in parrocchia?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai ci vediamo in parrocchia?:rotfl:


da quant'è che m'hai fatto santa mastro oscù? me so persa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (11 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come vanno i cazzi oggi?


Molto male, ora mi rieclisso...


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> da quant'è che m'hai fatto santa mastro oscù? me so persa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Embè sei tutta precisina....


----------



## oscuro (11 Febbraio 2016)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Molto male, ora mi rieclisso...


Io ci sto sempre.....


----------



## banshee (11 Febbraio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Embè sei tutta precisina....


ma lo sono sempre stata... composta e sarcastica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque, a mio modestissimo parere e limitatamente al mio sentire, io trovo che dietro i ritocchini, quelli studiati per ingannare il trascorrere del tempo, si possa talvolta nascondere il voler negare che il tempo sia trascorso.
E bisogna un po' rifletterci su questa ansia di voler restare giovani, perchè di fatto non è possibile.
Non sono una integralista della vecchiezza: mi curo, cerco di limitare un poco i danni...
Ma non mi preoccupo di quello che è inevitabile: cerco solo di viverlo positivamente.
Non esiste restare giovani: esistono invecchiare bene, invecchiare male e morire giovani.
Lo so che tira il culo, perdonate l'espressione colorita, ammetterlo, ma tant'è.
Il tempo è l'unica dimensione che possiamo percorrere in una sola direzione con il corpo mentre con la mente siamo assolutamente liberi di spaziarvi.
E quando ripercorriamo all'indietro questa dimensione, almeno per me, il dispiacere più grande è rendersi conto di aver impiegato il tempo a combattere i mulini a vento.


----------



## JON (15 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque, a mio modestissimo parere e limitatamente al mio sentire, io trovo che dietro i ritocchini, quelli studiati per ingannare il trascorrere del tempo, si possa talvolta nascondere il voler negare che il tempo sia trascorso.
> E bisogna un po' rifletterci su questa ansia di voler restare giovani, perchè di fatto non è possibile.
> Non sono una integralista della vecchiezza: mi curo, cerco di limitare un poco i danni...
> Ma non mi preoccupo di quello che è inevitabile: cerco solo di viverlo positivamente.
> ...


Pur considerando i vari e diversi aspetti personali, mi chiedo quali siano i motivi che spingono certe persone ad opporsi strenuamente all'invecchiamento fisico. L'invecchiamento è inevitabile, allora perché mascherarlo? Comprensibile chi col corpo ci lavora, ma gli altri?


----------



## oro.blu (15 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque, a mio modestissimo parere e limitatamente al mio sentire, io trovo che dietro i ritocchini, quelli studiati per ingannare il trascorrere del tempo, si possa talvolta nascondere il voler negare che il tempo sia trascorso.
> E bisogna un po' rifletterci su questa ansia di voler restare giovani, perchè di fatto non è possibile.
> Non sono una integralista della vecchiezza: mi curo, cerco di limitare un poco i danni...
> Ma non mi preoccupo di quello che è inevitabile: cerco solo di viverlo positivamente.
> ...


Ma non parlavo di ritocchini per ingannare l'età, ma di quelli fatti per migliorare aspetti di noi che non ci piacciono.
Alle volte un seno piccolo o grande, un naso storto, delle orecchie troppo a sventola, possono condizionare la vita di una persona. Perché non aiutarsi a vivere meglio?


----------



## brenin (15 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma non parlavo di ritocchini per ingannare l'età, ma di quelli fatti per migliorare aspetti di noi che non ci piacciono.
> Alle volte un seno piccolo o grande, un naso storto, delle orecchie troppo a sventola, possono condizionare la vita di una persona. Perché non aiutarsi a vivere meglio?


Concordo se si tratta di modificare imperfezioni fisiche più o meno gravi. 
Assolutamente contrario se lotta contro il tempo.... con il rischio,nemmeno troppo remoto,che il risultato sia ben peggiore dello stato orignario della paziente....


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Pur considerando i vari e diversi aspetti personali, mi chiedo quali siano i motivi che spingono certe persone ad opporsi strenuamente all'invecchiamento fisico. L'invecchiamento è inevitabile, allora perché mascherarlo? Comprensibile chi col corpo ci lavora, ma gli altri?


Invecchiare non piace e non è mai piaciuto a nessuno sin dalla notte dei tempi.
La medicina e una vita più sana fanno mantenere in buona salute ed efficienza fino ad età un tempo impensabili.
Se pensiamo solo al lavoro dei dentisti e parrucchieri hanno trasformato la nonnetta bianca e sdentata in una signora piacevole.
Se la signora che fa anche attività fisica si sente un'età diversa da come appaiono alcune parti del corpo e  sembrano avere loro età sbagliata.  
Si aggiunge a ciòi il fatto che a volte le vicende della vita fanno sentire di essere stati defraudati di anni più giovani e si vorrebbe avere un risarcimento.
Bisogna farsene una ragione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma non parlavo di ritocchini per ingannare l'età, ma di quelli fatti per migliorare aspetti di noi che non ci piacciono.
> Alle volte un seno piccolo o grande, un naso storto, delle orecchie troppo a sventola, possono condizionare la vita di una persona. Perché non aiutarsi a vivere meglio?


Perchè per me se vivere male dipende da un'imperfezione(ovvio, non parlo di chirurgia estetica dopo un trauma o un cancro o una cosa che comunque incida sulla salute), il vero malessere ce l'ho dentro.
Non sarà un chirurgo che mi fa una blefaroplastica a farmi 'vivere meglio' se non mi piaccio da prima.

Come disse Barbara Streisand: mi piace il mio naso, va d'accordo con la mia faccia.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (15 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè per me se vivere male dipende da un'imperfezione(ovvio, non parlo di chirurgia estetica dopo un trauma o un cancro o una cosa che comunque incida sulla salute), il vero malessere ce l'ho dentro.
> Non sarà un chirurgo che mi fa una blefaroplastica a farmi 'vivere meglio' se non mi piaccio da prima.
> 
> Come disse Barbara Streisand: mi piace il mio naso, va d'accordo con la mia faccia.


Come non quotare?


----------



## oro.blu (15 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè per me se vivere male dipende da un'imperfezione(ovvio, non parlo di chirurgia estetica dopo un trauma o un cancro o una cosa che comunque incida sulla salute), il vero malessere ce l'ho dentro.
> Non sarà un chirurgo che mi fa una blefaroplastica a farmi 'vivere meglio' se non mi piaccio da prima.
> 
> Come disse Barbara Streisand: mi piace il mio naso, va d'accordo con la mia faccia.


Mica tutti sono forti come te e come la Streisand. Ed è un complimento quello che ti faccio....non si sa mai che non si capisse, visto che vengo fraintesa spesso...
(non da te, in generale)


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mica tutti sono forti come te e come la Streisand. Ed è un complimento quello che ti faccio....non si sa mai che non si capisse, visto che vengo fraintesa spesso...
> (non da te, in generale)


Quoto.

Una tizia che conoscevo si era rifatta il naso e un'altra l'aveva criticata. A quest'ultima avevo detto  "Però quel naso lì non l'avevi mica tu!"
Ognuno valuta quello che crea un problema per sé.
Io mi sono sempre domandata perché viene considerato normale sistemarsi i denti o l'intervento per la miopia e non un intervento al naso o una riduzione delle borse. È vero che i primi due sono funzionali e i secondi prevalentemente estetici però magari quel naso o quelle borse non  fanno avere un lavoro da commessa. Bisognerebbe ribellarsi a una società che fa fare la commessa solo a quelle carine, ma nel frattempo quella con il nasone che fa?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Febbraio 2016)

Non ho nessuna intenzione di fare ritocchini.
chi sente la necessità di farli, li faccia,se questo vuol dire volersi più bene e sentirsi meglio.
per quanto mi riguarda, già mi pesa usare una  crema da giorno ( che palle) pensare di gonfiarmi, siliconarmi, fare botox o altro mi sembra una prigione mentale, seriamente.
Quindi mi limito a seguire  una buona alimentazione, stop.


----------



## Tessa (15 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma non parlavo di ritocchini per ingannare l'età, ma di quelli fatti per migliorare aspetti di noi che non ci piacciono.
> Alle volte un seno piccolo o grande, un naso storto, delle orecchie troppo a sventola, possono condizionare la vita di una persona. Perché non aiutarsi a vivere meglio?


Io parlo invece di cura. Cura della propria persona. 
E' un modo per volersi bene, non necessariamente per fermare il tempo, che e' inarrestabile ovviamente.


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Febbraio 2016)

Scusate, ma a prescindere dal riverbero professionale di un ritocchino estetico, qual è il problema di fare qualcosa per piacersi di più? Una punturina di ialuronico o una dieta per perdere qualche chilo non hanno la stessa funzione? Non sto parlando di salute, solo di miglioramenti dell'estetica. Ma truccarsi non serve a rendersi più belle? Eppure nessuno si sogna di criticarci perchè lo facciamo tutte le mattine. Comprarsi l'ennesimo paio di jeans o l'ennesimo tubino mica lo si fa perchè dobbiamo coprirci, ma solo per abbigliarci in maniera diversa e carina. Per piacere e piacersi appunto.

Io tutte 'ste donne risolte che accettano difetti e vecchiaia con stile e sorrisi non le vedo. Vedo solo un gran parlare di accettazione e blablabla, ma all'atto pratico pure la vecchietta si mette il rossetto per andare a messa e fa la messimpiega cotonata tutte le settimane. A chi deve piacere? E' una forma di cura di sè, un'attenzione, che c'è di male?

Lo so che qui stiamo parlando di ritocchini e non di grossi interventi che spersonalizzerebbero la fisicità di chiunque, ma  io non ci vedo proprio niente di irrisolto in una punturina ogni tanto o un ritocco al naso. Certo se poi la natura è stata decisamente inclemente e ci si trasfigura del tutto fino a non riuscire a parlare decentemente per quanto silicone si ha nelle labbrone, il problema è ben più grave e andrebbe trattato psichiatricamente, ma tant'è, cazzi sua


----------



## Tessa (15 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusate, ma a prescindere dal riverbero professionale di un ritocchino estetico, qual è il problema di fare qualcosa per piacersi di più? Una punturina di ialuronico o una dieta per perdere qualche chilo non hanno la stessa funzione? Non sto parlando di salute, solo di miglioramenti dell'estetica. Ma truccarsi non serve a rendersi più belle? Eppure nessuno si sogna di criticarci perchè lo facciamo tutte le mattine. Comprarsi l'ennesimo paio di jeans o l'ennesimo tubino mica lo si fa perchè dobbiamo coprirci, ma solo per abbigliarci in maniera diversa e carina. Per piacere e piacersi appunto.
> 
> Io tutte 'ste donne risolte che accettano difetti e vecchiaia con stile e sorrisi non le vedo. Vedo solo un gran parlare di accettazione e blablabla, ma all'atto pratico pure la vecchietta si mette il rossetto per andare a messa e fa la messimpiega cotonata tutte le settimane. A chi deve piacere? E' una forma di cura di sè, un'attenzione, che c'è di male?
> 
> Lo so che qui stiamo parlando di ritocchini e non di grossi interventi che spersonalizzerebbero la fisicità di chiunque, ma  io non ci vedo proprio niente di irrisolto in una punturina ogni tanto o un ritocco al naso. Certo se poi la natura è stata decisamente inclemente e ci si trasfigura del tutto fino a non riuscire a parlare decentemente per quanto silicone si ha nelle labbrone, il problema è ben più grave e andrebbe trattato psichiatricamente, ma tant'è, cazzi sua


Quoto.


----------



## banshee (15 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusate, ma a prescindere dal riverbero professionale di un ritocchino estetico, qual è il problema di fare qualcosa per piacersi di più? Una punturina di ialuronico o una dieta per perdere qualche chilo non hanno la stessa funzione? Non sto parlando di salute, solo di miglioramenti dell'estetica. Ma truccarsi non serve a rendersi più belle? Eppure nessuno si sogna di criticarci perchè lo facciamo tutte le mattine. Comprarsi l'ennesimo paio di jeans o l'ennesimo tubino mica lo si fa perchè dobbiamo coprirci, ma solo per abbigliarci in maniera diversa e carina. Per piacere e piacersi appunto.
> 
> Io tutte 'ste donne risolte che accettano difetti e vecchiaia con stile e sorrisi non le vedo. Vedo solo un gran parlare di accettazione e blablabla, ma all'atto pratico pure la vecchietta si mette il rossetto per andare a messa e fa la messimpiega cotonata tutte le settimane. A chi deve piacere? E' una forma di cura di sè, un'attenzione, che c'è di male?
> 
> Lo so che qui stiamo parlando di ritocchini e non di grossi interventi che spersonalizzerebbero la fisicità di chiunque, ma  io non ci vedo proprio niente di irrisolto in una punturina ogni tanto o un ritocco al naso. Certo se poi la natura è stata decisamente inclemente e ci si trasfigura del tutto fino a non riuscire a parlare decentemente per quanto silicone si ha nelle labbrone, il problema è ben più grave e andrebbe trattato psichiatricamente, ma tant'è, cazzi sua


Dipende..io di interventi ne ho subiti due funzionali e non ci penso proprio a fare il terzo estetico per togliere la piccola imperfezione che ho. Troppo dolore, stress per il fisico, tempi di recupero etc.
Però sto attenta all'alimentazione, faccio sport per mantenermi tonica, mi trucco e metto la crema  
non è la stessa cosa....l'intervento è invasivo e mette paura.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusate, ma a prescindere dal riverbero professionale di un ritocchino estetico, qual è il problema di fare qualcosa per piacersi di più? Una punturina di ialuronico o una dieta per perdere qualche chilo non hanno la stessa funzione? Non sto parlando di salute, solo di miglioramenti dell'estetica. Ma truccarsi non serve a rendersi più belle? Eppure nessuno si sogna di criticarci perchè lo facciamo tutte le mattine. Comprarsi l'ennesimo paio di jeans o l'ennesimo tubino mica lo si fa perchè dobbiamo coprirci, ma solo per abbigliarci in maniera diversa e carina. Per piacere e piacersi appunto.
> 
> Io tutte 'ste donne risolte che accettano difetti e vecchiaia con stile e sorrisi non le vedo. Vedo solo un gran parlare di accettazione e blablabla, ma all'atto pratico pure la vecchietta si mette il rossetto per andare a messa e fa la messimpiega cotonata tutte le settimane. A chi deve piacere? E' una forma di cura di sè, un'attenzione, che c'è di male?
> 
> Lo so che qui stiamo parlando di ritocchini e non di grossi interventi che spersonalizzerebbero la fisicità di chiunque, ma  io non ci vedo proprio niente di irrisolto in una punturina ogni tanto o un ritocco al naso. Certo se poi la natura è stata decisamente inclemente e ci si trasfigura del tutto fino a non riuscire a parlare decentemente per quanto silicone si ha nelle labbrone, il problema è ben più grave e andrebbe trattato psichiatricamente, ma tant'è, cazzi sua


Quoto. 
Tu che ne pensi del siero al veleno di Diego dalla Palma? C'è la mia estetista he cerca di rifilarmelo al prezzo lancio di 99€ la boccetta. 
[emoji2]


----------



## banshee (15 Febbraio 2016)

A onor del vero non ho il complesso, ho un naso molto carino che non è più "perfetto" ma lo so io, perché ricordo com ero prima..cioè niente di che..e poi ho il trauma dei precedenti.
Quindi non so se, al netto di operazioni e con un nasone e il complesso, ragionerei così...


----------



## Tessa (15 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Tu che ne pensi del siero al veleno di Diego dalla Palma? C'è la mia estetista he cerca di rifilarmelo al prezzo lancio di 99€ la boccetta.
> [emoji2]


Le creme sono placebo. 
Ne vendono di ottime in farmacia a pochi euro. 
Dopo i 40 la regola e' esfoliare. Quindi le creme a base di retinolo sono le uniche che servono. 
E dimenticarsi del sole.....purtroppo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Dipende..io di interventi ne ho subiti due funzionali e non ci penso proprio a fare il terzo estetico per togliere la piccola imperfezione che ho. Troppo dolore, stress per il fisico, tempi di recupero etc.
> Però sto attenta all'alimentazione, faccio sport per mantenermi tonica, mi trucco e metto la crema
> non è la stessa cosa....l'intervento è invasivo e mette paura.



Perciò mi chiedo in che razza di melma sta messo chi si sottopone a decine di interventi, tipo la trans: 3 al naso, due alle tette e un terzo perchè ogni tanto va fatta la convergenza, le recchie, il culo, gli occhi per altri problemi. E poi lentine colorate, massaggi e punturine a gogò. Epperò mai fatto sport in vita sua e si prende la lasagna nel pub alle 11 di sera :rotfl:. L'unico ritocco serio di cui abbisognava è un elettroshock, sientammè. Magari qualche neurone si spagnava e tornava dritto.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Le creme sono placebo.
> Ne vendono di ottime in farmacia a pochi euro.
> Dopo i 40 la regola e' esfoliare. Quindi le creme a base di retinolo sono le uniche che servono.
> E dimenticarsi del sole.....purtroppo.


Come ha detto mille volte il buon Garattini dell'istituto Mario Negri di Milano  "Per fortuna le creme non penetrano nel derma e tengono solo idratato lo strato corneo"


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Perciò mi chiedo in che razza di melma sta messo chi si sottopone a decine di interventi, tipo la trans: 3 al naso, due alle tette e un terzo perchè ogni tanto va fatta la convergenza, le recchie, il culo, gli occhi per altri problemi. E poi lentine colorate, massaggi e punturine a gogò. Epperò mai fatto sport in vita sua e si prende la lasagna nel pub alle 11 di sera :rotfl:. L'unico ritocco serio di cui abbisognava è un elettroshock, sientammè. Magari qualche neurone si spagnava e tornava dritto.



Dici così perché non l'hai vista prima.


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Tu che ne pensi del siero al veleno di Diego dalla Palma? C'è la mia estetista he cerca di rifilarmelo al prezzo lancio di 99€ la boccetta.
> [emoji2]


I prodotti di Diego Dalla Plama per quello che so sono mediamente buoni, e il prezzo di solito è ben rapportato. Certo un siero che costa 99 euro non è poco; più o meno allo stesso prezzo io ne prendo uno che mi ha consigliato un'amica chirurgo estetico, lo stesso che usa lei. E' della Teoxane e si ordina solo per posta col timbro del medico (forse lei ha una sua convenienza, non lo so).


----------



## Tessa (15 Febbraio 2016)

Retinolo o treitonina 0,5 tre volte alla settimana. 
Poi si sale di gradazione. 
Esfolia leviga e illumina. Prezzi modicissimi. 
Tutto il resto aiuta ma non risolve.


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dici così perché non l'hai vista prima.


Non ha mai voluto mandare una sua foto di prima, dunque non ci è dato sapere come fosse. Ma non dico quello che dico perchè non l'ho mai vista, lo dico perchè è da idioti comunque l'esagerazione. Se fosse stata davvero cessa mondiale, cosa che non credo, ti dai una raddrizzata ma non speri di diventare miss universo passando per il bisturi ogni tre mesi, sennò sei scema; se sei "normale" con qualche difettuccio ti aggiusti un po' ma trovi un equilibrio tra le potenzialità e le possibilità, non ti butti sulle seconde come se non ci fosse un domani e soprattutto come se non ci fosse altro nella vita. Non a caso non ha neanche figli: tempo rubato al corrrpo da costruire.

Oggi mi rigirano i coglioni. Mica si avverte? :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Perciò mi chiedo in che razza di melma sta messo chi si sottopone a decine di interventi, tipo la trans: 3 al naso, due alle tette e un terzo perchè ogni tanto va fatta la convergenza, le recchie, il culo, gli occhi per altri problemi. E poi lentine colorate, massaggi e punturine a gogò. Epperò mai fatto sport in vita sua e si prende la lasagna nel pub alle 11 di sera :rotfl:. L'unico ritocco serio di cui abbisognava è un elettroshock, sientammè. Magari qualche neurone si spagnava e tornava dritto.


Ma davvero??? [emoji33] ma è bionica praticamente :rotfl: un pezzo originale ce l'ha? I piedi forse...
Eccerto, niente dieta e niente sport e via più facile...bah.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Le creme sono placebo.
> Ne vendono di ottime in farmacia a pochi euro.
> Dopo i 40 la regola e' esfoliare. Quindi le creme a base di retinolo sono le uniche che servono.
> E dimenticarsi del sole.....purtroppo.


Non è una crema, ma un siero che va messo a gocce. Comunque tutti quei soldi non li spendo di sicuro.
Ho la pelle nordica e con il sole sto attenta da sempre [emoji2]


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ha mai voluto mandare una sua foto di prima, dunque non ci è dato sapere come fosse. Ma non dico quello che dico perchè non l'ho mai vista, lo dico perchè è da idioti comunque l'esagerazione. Se fosse stata davvero cessa mondiale, cosa che non credo, ti dai una raddrizzata ma non speri di diventare miss universo passando per il bisturi ogni tre mesi, sennò sei scema; se sei "normale" con qualche difettuccio ti aggiusti un po' ma trovi un equilibrio tra le potenzialità e le possibilità, non ti butti sulle seconde come se non ci fosse un domani e soprattutto come se non ci fosse altro nella vita. Non a caso non ha neanche figli: tempo rubato al corrrpo da costruire.
> 
> Oggi mi rigirano i coglioni. Mica si avverte? :rotfl:


Si nota. Hai anche risposto seriamente alla mia battuta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Perciò mi chiedo in che razza di melma sta messo chi si sottopone a decine di interventi, tipo la trans: 3 al naso, due alle tette e un terzo perchè ogni tanto va fatta la convergenza, le recchie, il culo, gli occhi per altri problemi. E poi lentine colorate, massaggi e punturine a gogò. Epperò mai fatto sport in vita sua e si prende la lasagna nel pub alle 11 di sera :rotfl:. L'unico ritocco serio di cui abbisognava è un elettroshock, sientammè. Magari qualche neurone si spagnava e tornava dritto.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
La lasagna

Muoio :rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (15 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Retinolo o treitonina 0,5 tre volte alla settimana.
> Poi si sale di gradazione.
> Esfolia leviga e illumina. Prezzi modicissimi.
> Tutto il resto aiuta ma non risolve.


Ma è un acido che brucia un po'? Quello che prescrivono per chi ha l'acne?


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Ma davvero??? [emoji33] ma è bionica praticamente :rotfl: un pezzo originale ce l'ha? I piedi forse...
> Eccerto, niente dieta e niente sport e via più facile...bah.


I denti sono originali. Storti. Ho visto decine di foto sue, quasi tutte nel cesso (quelle della figa a parte che erano sul letto o su un puff) e tutte, dico tutte, dalla stessa inquadratura (un mezzo profilo sbieco). L'unica decente, che sembra veramente una gnocca, ce l'ha su whatsapp, nei forum, su facebook e in ogni dove, anche adesso. Pensa come sta messa una che è più vicina ai 50 che ai 40.


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si nota. Hai anche risposto seriamente alla mia battuta.


L'ho capita dopo mezz'ora, mentre cucinavo :rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (15 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ma è un acido che brucia un po'? Quello che prescrivono per chi ha l'acne?


È lui, è lui 
È un derivato della vitamina A e più che esfoliare agisce sulla differenziazione cellulare. 
Ad alte dosi è un vero e proprio farmaco molto potente.


----------



## Alessandra (15 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> È lui, è lui
> È un derivato della vitamina A e più che esfoliare agisce sulla differenziazione cellulare.
> Ad alte dosi è un vero e proprio farmaco molto potente.


Lo vendono in creme? 
Io avevo il preparato liquido fatto dal farmacista  (per l'acne )


----------



## Ecate (15 Febbraio 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Lo vendono in creme?
> Io avevo il preparato liquido fatto dal farmacista  (per l'acne )


Creme estetiche non so ...
per l'uso come medicinale (acne o psoriasi) serve la ricetta
a dosi terapeutiche non è di libera vendita perché ha effetti collaterali e teratogeni
per l'uso cosmetico non so, aspettiamo tessa!


----------



## oro.blu (16 Febbraio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Tu che ne pensi del siero al veleno di Diego dalla Palma? C'è la mia estetista he cerca di rifilarmelo al prezzo lancio di 99€ la boccetta.
> [emoji2]


io uso una maschera al siero di vipera della rodial direi che è fantastica... L'avevo presa perché è una delle poche rimaste peel-off che io adoro. So che fanno anche il siero e la crema credo che i prezzi più o meno siano quelli.
Marchio esclusivo profumerie la gardenia


----------



## banshee (16 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> I denti sono originali. Storti. Ho visto decine di foto sue, quasi tutte nel cesso (quelle della figa a parte che erano sul letto o su un puff) e tutte, dico tutte, dalla stessa inquadratura (un mezzo profilo sbieco). L'unica decente, che sembra veramente una gnocca, ce l'ha su whatsapp, nei forum, su facebook e in ogni dove, anche adesso. Pensa come sta messa una che è più vicina ai 50 che ai 40.


che pena :unhappy:

non è per essere pesante, però insomma sottoporre il fisico ad uno stress come quello di un intervento chirurgico con relativa anestesia totale perchè ti pesa il culo ad andare in palestra beh...veramente hai le scimmie urlatrici nel cervello.

sulle foto profilo io muoio ogni volta dal ridere :rotfl: poi da quando ci stanno i filtri e le applicazioni tipo Retrica, il mondo è pieno di nuove fotomodelle proprio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che poi...ma farsi tutte queste foto con angolatura di un certo tipo, ritocchi, filtri etc ma a che serve? poi quando ti incontri dal vivo che fai? te porti un faro da photoshoot per sparartelo in faccia così non si vedono i difetti? :rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Creme estetiche non so ...
> per l'uso come medicinale (acne o psoriasi) serve la ricetta
> a dosi terapeutiche non è di libera vendita perché ha effetti collaterali e teratogeni
> per l'uso cosmetico non so, aspettiamo tessa!


Tutto esatto!
Come farmaco contro l'acne l'ho odiato perche' sulle pelli molto giovani arrossa e spella e per di piu' non funziona. Quel problema l'ho risolto in via definitiva solo con la pillola....
Come antirughe, sulle pelli piu' mature, quindi un po' piu' spesse, e' tollerato benissimo. 
La crema Retin A non e' puu' in commercio. 
In farmacia si trova Treitonina 0,05 che e' piu' o meno un equivalente. Euri 13. 
A Milano alla farmacia Legnani in Via Rasori vendono un composto a base di retin A e crema idratante 0,05 ( e via via 0,1....). 
Da usare solo la sera, e nei periodi invernali. 
Certo non e' accattivante ne' nel pakaging, ne' nel profumo, ne' nella posa (all'inizio tira un pio' la pelle). Ma fa!


----------



## Tessa (16 Febbraio 2016)

E per le piu' giovani e con fototipo chiaro mi raccomando il sole!
Sempre con alta protezione almeno sul viso. 
Inutile ogni rimedio se prima si son fatti i danni spalmandosi olii o creme nivee in faccia.....


----------



## banshee (16 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E per le piu' giovani e con fototipo chiaro mi raccomando il sole!
> Sempre con alta protezione almeno sul viso.
> Inutile ogni rimedio se prima si son fatti i danni spalmandosi olii o creme nivee in faccia.....


presente!! pelle diafana e lentiggini 

devo dire la verità, qualche stupidaggine l'ho fatta anche io, tipo protezione bassa oppure senza crema ma solo quando mi esponevo al sole alle 9,10 di mattina... mai preso sole dalle 12 alle 16 e se capita solo protezione altissima..

però sai, prima mi abbronzavo (parlo sempre del viso) adesso al massimo mi escono le lentiggini, non mi "scurisco" più. 

la scorsa estate ai tropici ho utilizzato protezione 100 :rotfl::rotfl:

edit: mi sono abbronzata :up:


----------



## JON (16 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusate, ma a prescindere dal riverbero professionale di un ritocchino estetico, qual è il problema di fare qualcosa per piacersi di più? Una punturina di ialuronico o una dieta per perdere qualche chilo non hanno la stessa funzione? Non sto parlando di salute, solo di miglioramenti dell'estetica. Ma truccarsi non serve a rendersi più belle? Eppure nessuno si sogna di criticarci perchè lo facciamo tutte le mattine. Comprarsi l'ennesimo paio di jeans o l'ennesimo tubino mica lo si fa perchè dobbiamo coprirci, ma solo per abbigliarci in maniera diversa e carina. Per piacere e piacersi appunto.
> 
> Io tutte 'ste donne risolte che accettano difetti e vecchiaia con stile e sorrisi non le vedo. Vedo solo un gran parlare di accettazione e blablabla, ma all'atto pratico pure la vecchietta si mette il rossetto per andare a messa e fa la messimpiega cotonata tutte le settimane. A chi deve piacere? E' una forma di cura di sè, un'attenzione, che c'è di male?
> 
> Lo so che qui stiamo parlando di ritocchini e non di grossi interventi che spersonalizzerebbero la fisicità di chiunque, ma  io non ci vedo proprio niente di irrisolto in una punturina ogni tanto o un ritocco al naso. Certo se poi la natura è stata decisamente inclemente e ci si trasfigura del tutto fino a non riuscire a parlare decentemente per quanto silicone si ha nelle labbrone, il problema è ben più grave e andrebbe trattato psichiatricamente, ma tant'è, cazzi sua


Io non sono contrario ai mezzi in genere per la cura del corpo, sono contrario all'esasperazione dell'utilizzo di mezzi estremi nel tentativo di essere diverso da quello che si è. Non fosse altro che certi mezzi poi danno risultati veramente discutibili e snaturano la persona.

Per me è questo il punto cruciale, cioè perdere la percezione della propria immagine illudendosi che intervenendo cosi pesantemente si sia raggiunto un risultato degno. Se non ti accetti per come sei è difficile che troverai mai un modo per sentirti veramente migliore. Accettarsi poi non significa accontentarsi o addirittura arrendersi alla propria scarsità, significa valorizzare i propri punti di forza e quindi caratterizzarsi.

Se sei finto non inganni nessuno nemmeno te stesso, infatti i casi biasimabili sono quelli che riescono ad illudersi di essere meglio quando non lo sono. Li il discorso non è più sulla validità di certi interventi, ma sullo stato mentale di chi vi si sottopone e gli scopi che si prefissa.

A me è capitato di conoscere un uomo sulla 40ina, testa rasata con i capelli appena visibili. Insomma il classico rasato capelli cortissimi. Ho pensato, sta bene rasato, ma mi sembrava un po' troppo "preciso", poi gli stavo distante e non vedevo bene. Poi, va a sapere, mi hanno detto senza che io lo chiedessi che questo qui era calvo sulla parte superiore della testa, il classico calvo insomma.

Praticamente s'era tatuato i capelli dove non c'erano. Ma dico io... Vabbè ognuno ha i suoi parametri, ma quando ti ritrovi a 50-60 anni coi capelli disegnati sulla testa non pensi pure che sarai stato come minimo un coglione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mica tutti sono forti come te e come la Streisand. Ed è un complimento quello che ti faccio....non si sa mai che non si capisse, visto che vengo fraintesa spesso...
> (non da te, in generale)


Oro non è questione di essere forti o deboli.
Non credo alle persone forti o alle persone deboli io: tutti abbiamo debolezze e punti di forza.
E' questione di stomaco.
Quando uno non si piace, deve cercare dentro di sè perchè non si piace: mediamente, non so se hai notato, non siamo degli splendori.
Allora quando l'imperfezione, la gamba grossa, il seno troppo piccolo o troppo grande, i fianchi larghi o il naso grosso diventano un problema, in realtà stiamo proiettando in quel problema una massa di ansie ed insicurezze.
Un intervento di chirurgia plastica può aiutare... ma anche no.
Capiamoci: una donna che a una certa ha soldi da spendere e dice: sai che c'è, mi faccio dare una tiratina alla faccia e lo fa con la massima serenità, come se si comprasse una nuova borsa o facesse un we in una spa... è un conto.
Ma quella viveva bene già prima.
Quella che invece vive un'imperfezione fisica come un motivo per non vivere bene, per non essere in pace con sè stessa, può essere che eliminando l'imperfezione riesca anche ad eliminare l'ansia, ma può darsi invece che cominci a proiettare tutto su un'altra imperfezione.
Per questo secondo me bisognerebbe capire bene perchè e fino a che punto non ci piacciamo.
Detto questo, non c'entra ma ci tengo a dirlo, secondo me è una vergogna che dopo interventi mutilanti o deturpanti il nostro sistema sanitario non preveda di effettuare ricostruzioni con chirurgia plastica in regime gratuito.
Capisco i tagli doverosi, ma ci sono cose che secondo me dovrebbero rientrare perchè non sono sfizi, affatto.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oro non è questione di essere forti o deboli.
> Non credo alle persone forti o alle persone deboli io: tutti abbiamo debolezze e punti di forza.
> E' questione di stomaco.
> Quando uno non si piace, deve cercare dentro di sè perchè non si piace: mediamente, non so se hai notato, non siamo degli splendori.
> ...


Io l'intervento al seno non l'ho pagato. Sicura che sia così?
Per il resto quoto


----------



## Ecate (16 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oro non è questione di essere forti o deboli.
> Non credo alle persone forti o alle persone deboli io: tutti abbiamo debolezze e punti di forza.
> E' questione di stomaco.
> Quando uno non si piace, deve cercare dentro di sè perchè non si piace: mediamente, non so se hai notato, non siamo degli splendori.
> ...


Quoto tutto ma sulle ultime tre righe sono perplessa
A quanto so la chirurgia ricostruttiva è a carico del SSN
Arriva dove arriva, purtroppo, ma è gratis
So che la sostituzione delle protesi mammarie inserite per motivi estetici, obbligatoria dopo tot anni, è a carico del paziente... Però in caso di tumore no


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusate, ma a prescindere dal riverbero professionale di un ritocchino estetico, qual è il problema di fare qualcosa per piacersi di più? Una punturina di ialuronico o una dieta per perdere qualche chilo non hanno la stessa funzione? Non sto parlando di salute, solo di miglioramenti dell'estetica. Ma truccarsi non serve a rendersi più belle? Eppure nessuno si sogna di criticarci perchè lo facciamo tutte le mattine. Comprarsi l'ennesimo paio di jeans o l'ennesimo tubino mica lo si fa perchè dobbiamo coprirci, ma solo per abbigliarci in maniera diversa e carina. Per piacere e piacersi appunto.
> 
> Io tutte 'ste donne risolte che accettano difetti e vecchiaia con stile e sorrisi non le vedo. Vedo solo un gran parlare di accettazione e blablabla, ma all'atto pratico pure la vecchietta si mette il rossetto per andare a messa e fa la messimpiega cotonata tutte le settimane. A chi deve piacere? E' una forma di cura di sè, un'attenzione, che c'è di male?
> 
> Lo so che qui stiamo parlando di ritocchini e non di grossi interventi che spersonalizzerebbero la fisicità di chiunque, ma  io non ci vedo proprio niente di irrisolto in una punturina ogni tanto o un ritocco al naso. Certo se poi la natura è stata decisamente inclemente e ci si trasfigura del tutto fino a non riuscire a parlare decentemente per quanto silicone si ha nelle labbrone, il problema è ben più grave e andrebbe trattato psichiatricamente, ma tant'è, cazzi sua


Filippa, due cose:
la prima, che pochi chirurghi dicono, è che OGNI INTERVENTO CHIRURGICO COMPORTA UN RISCHIO.
scoppia una protesi in silicone solo ogni 100000? comincia a contare quante ne hanno messe, dividi per due e vedi a quante donne sono scoppiate.
C'è gente che non si è più svegliata da un'anestesia per una liposuzione.
C'è gente il cui fisico ha reagito male, che ha cicatrizzato male, ecc..
Ci sono interventi in cui incidentalmente sono stati lesi dei nervi.
ce n'è di ogni, davvero.
La seconda, banalmente è questa: il rossetto, i cosmetici, le creme, tutta roba che uso, non modificano lineamenti o corpo. La chirurgia interviene esattamente là dove non c'è palestra o cosmetico che tenga, per modificare sostanzialmente. Nessuno fa interventi che non si notano.
L'accettazione della propria immagine è un processo esclusivamente umano che fa parte del sentire la propria identità.
Mo pare invece che siamo delle macchinette che come una parte ha un segno andiamo dal carrozziere e già che ci siamo montiamo pure gli spoiler...


----------



## oro.blu (16 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oro non è questione di essere forti o deboli.
> Non credo alle persone forti o alle persone deboli io: tutti abbiamo debolezze e punti di forza.
> E' questione di stomaco.
> Quando uno non si piace, deve cercare dentro di sè perchè non si piace: mediamente, non so se hai notato, non siamo degli splendori.
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Io l'intervento al seno non l'ho pagato. Sicura che sia così?
> Per il resto quoto





Ecate ha detto:


> Quoto tutto ma sulle ultime tre righe sono perplessa
> A quanto so la chirurgia ricostruttiva è a carico del SSN
> Arriva dove arriva, purtroppo, ma è gratis
> So che la sostituzione delle protesi mammarie inserite per motivi estetici, obbligatoria dopo tot anni, è a carico del paziente... Però in caso di tumore no


si lo sapevo pure io degli interventi gratuiti.

Comunque il mio discorso è sempre stato teorico sul cosa mi piacerebbe. Evidentemente se non ho mai fatto nulla (a parte quando ero riuscita a convincere mio marito, ma anche lì è andata con un nulla di fatto) significa che sono abbastanza consapevole del fatto che il mio è principalmente un problema interno e "rifarmi" un qualcosa sposterebbe solo il problema da un altra parte. Ma ci sono persone che invece hanno veramnte bisogno di sistemare una parte perchè deturpa fortemente il loro aspetto. Perchè vengono derisi e perchè si sentono "fuori posto".


----------



## JON (16 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Filippa, due cose:
> la prima, che pochi chirurghi dicono, è che OGNI INTERVENTO CHIRURGICO COMPORTA UN RISCHIO.
> scoppia una protesi in silicone solo ogni 100000? comincia a contare quante ne hanno messe, dividi per due e vedi a quante donne sono scoppiate.
> *C'è gente che non si è più svegliata da un'anestesia per una liposuzione.
> ...


Ma anche quando va bene va messo in conto che non si tratta di interventi definitivi. Degenerano pure quelli e, pur quando non danno particolari problemi, quantomeno bisogna rimetterci mano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io l'intervento al seno non l'ho pagato. Sicura che sia così?
> Per il resto quoto


intanto bisogna vedere quanti anni fa l'hai fatto, una volta con il barbatrucco passavano pure le rinoplastiche. Poi il tuo era un intervento di riduzione per prevenire patologie, probabilmente.
La ricostruzione estetica dopo una mastectomia la devi fare a pagamento oggi.


----------



## JON (16 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si lo sapevo pure io degli interventi gratuiti.
> 
> Comunque il mio discorso è sempre stato teorico sul cosa mi piacerebbe. Evidentemente se non ho mai fatto nulla (a parte quando ero riuscita a convincere mio marito, ma anche lì è andata con un nulla di fatto) significa che sono abbastanza consapevole del fatto che il mio è principalmente un problema interno e "rifarmi" un qualcosa sposterebbe solo il problema da un altra parte. *Ma ci sono persone che invece hanno veramnte bisogno di sistemare una parte perchè deturpa fortemente il loro aspetto.* Perchè vengono derisi e perchè si sentono "fuori posto".


Quello è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Febbraio 2016)

Teniamo conto che "i mostri" li vediamo tutti, gli interventi ben fatti no.
Ho una collega che vuole rifarsi il naso. 
Ha un naso davvero brutto. Lei è carina lo stesso, con un naso davvero brutto.
Con un naso regolare splenderebbe la sua solarità.
E' arrivata a quarant'anni con quel naso, ha un marito e due figli, ma perché non dovrebbe sistemarlo?
Ho un'altra collega con l'apparecchio ai denti e ha più di quarant'anni. Perché non si tiene i denti storti? Però i denti tutti se li raddrizzano (cambiano, aggiustano, sbiancano) e non vengono guardati come dei superficiali.


----------



## JON (16 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> intanto bisogna vedere quanti anni fa l'hai fatto, *una volta con il barbatrucco passavano pure le rinoplastiche*. Poi il tuo era un intervento di riduzione per prevenire patologie, probabilmente.
> La ricostruzione estetica dopo una mastectomia la devi fare a pagamento oggi.


Si.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si lo sapevo pure io degli interventi gratuiti.
> 
> Comunque il mio discorso è sempre stato teorico sul cosa mi piacerebbe. Evidentemente se non ho mai fatto nulla (a parte quando ero riuscita a convincere mio marito, ma anche lì è andata con un nulla di fatto) significa che sono abbastanza consapevole del fatto che il mio è principalmente un problema interno e "rifarmi" un qualcosa sposterebbe solo il problema da un altra parte. Ma ci sono persone che invece hanno veramnte bisogno di sistemare una parte perchè deturpa fortemente il loro aspetto. Perchè vengono derisi e perchè si sentono "fuori posto".


ma certo che se ti chiamano 'Dumbo' hai un problema effettivo perlomeno per tutta l'infanzia e  l'adolescenza e anche dopo quando tira la bora.
Infatti ho detto che non parlavo di cose deturpanti. Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Ecate (16 Febbraio 2016)

scusate, mi sono espressa male
la chirurgia plastica di tipo ricostruttivo è a carico del SSN
la chirurgia estetica no
neanche i relativi "tagliandi" e questo può essere un problema. 
Dopo 10 o 15 anni una donna può essere in difficoltà economiche e non avere i soldi per sostituire la protesi.
qui sono cavoli amari.
i danni da chirurgia estetica non so come siano tariffati
se sono immensi, sono a carico del SSN
penso alle donne sfigurate da peeling fatti male o iniezioni sbagliate
ahimé, se sono danni così immensi spesso non c'è molto da fare e si spera di aggiustare le cose privatamente con procedure innovative
poco sperimentate 
fuori dalle linee guida
costose
ecco, su questo punto forse c'è qualche inghippo, ma in realtà purtroppo la soluzione vera non esiste
Per i danni oggettivi ma non altamente deturpanti non so
tipo buchi nelle cosce post  Liposuzione, o boccone asimmetriche
qui secondo me si paga purtroppo di tasca propria


----------



## JON (16 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Teniamo conto che "i mostri" li vediamo tutti, gli interventi ben fatti no.
> Ho una collega che vuole rifarsi il naso.
> Ha un naso davvero brutto. Lei *è carina lo stesso, con un naso davvero brutto*.
> Con un naso regolare splenderebbe la sua solarità.
> ...


Farebbe bene. Anche perché direi che poi non sarebbe il tipo che dal naso passo alle protesi sui glutei.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> intanto bisogna vedere quanti anni fa l'hai fatto, una volta con il barbatrucco passavano pure le rinoplastiche. Poi il tuo era un intervento di riduzione per prevenire patologie, probabilmente.
> La ricostruzione estetica dopo una mastectomia la devi fare a pagamento oggi.


12 anni fa
Era ritenuta una misura che poteva portare a problemi a carico della schiena
La mia vicina di letto ha ricostruito un seno e intanto che c'erano le hanno adeguato l'altro (non so come si definisca questo intervento) il tutto gratuitamente
Idem per mia zia 5 anni fa e la mia amica l'hanno scorso. Ricostruzione del seno dopo asportazione totale per cancro, fatta nel medesimo istante. Tutto con il SSN


----------



## Ecate (16 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> intanto bisogna vedere quanti anni fa l'hai fatto, una volta con il barbatrucco passavano pure le rinoplastiche. Poi il tuo era un intervento di riduzione per prevenire patologie, probabilmente.
> La ricostruzione estetica dopo una mastectomia la devi fare a pagamento oggi.


No, sbri
qui no
neanche adesso
forse se passa tot tempo dalla mastectomia, questo magari può essere
ma so per certo che dalle mie parti no


----------



## Brunetta (16 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> 12 anni fa
> Era ritenuta una misura che poteva portare a problemi a carico della schiena
> La mia vicina di letto ha ricostruito un seno e intanto che c'erano le hanno adeguato l'altro (non so come si definisca questo intervento) il tutto gratuitamente
> Idem per mia zia 5 anni fa e la mia amica l'anno scorso. Ricostruzione del seno dopo asportazione totale per cancro, fatta nel medesimo istante. Tutto con il SSN


Anche una mia amica ha fatto la riduzione con il SSN e un'altra la rimozione delle protesi (deformate) e la ricostruzione.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> scusate, mi sono espressa male
> *la chirurgia plastica di tipo ricostruttivo è a carico del SSN*
> la chirurgia estetica no
> neanche i relativi "tagliandi" e questo può essere un problema.
> ...


Si, se ci sono interventi per questioni di salute poi la ricostruzione è a carico del SSN, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2016)

è sempre una questione di  buon senso.conosco molte persone che hanno rifatto il naso guadagnandone in aspetto e sicurezza così come  altri ritocchi e piccoli interventi.
in genere quando ci si può migliorare non vedo perchè non farlo.poi ci sono gli scempi che vediamo nelle bocche da incubo , volti senza espressioni e seni da barbie su corpi che si dissociano.
la cosa che trovo maggiormente aberrante è la diciottenne che si rifà il seno o il gluteo per adeguarsi all'estetica del momento .


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2016)

strepitosa viginia raffaele nelle vesti di donatella versace


----------



## Brunetta (16 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> strepitosa viginia raffaele nelle vesti di donatella versace View attachment 11350


Poveretta. Malata lei e la figlia. 
Quando i soldi non danno la felicità e neanche aiutano.
Magari senza soldi uno psicologo della asl sarebbe stato di maggiore aiuto.


----------



## oro.blu (16 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> strepitosa viginia raffaele nelle vesti di donatella versace View attachment 11350


Donatella Versace, come altri, uomini e donne hanno perso il controllo... Sono solo la caricatura di se stessi. Assolutamente ridicoli....


----------



## banshee (16 Febbraio 2016)

a proposito di Virginia Raffaele e di ritocchi, mastoplastiche e culi rifatti.. Belen l'ha presa malissimo.

ha iniziato una polemica pre festival, insinuando che la Raffaele ha fatto successo grazie alla sua imitazione (sì certo) e che è sconveniente, esagerata, bla bla.

dopo la sua imitazione al Festival, ha pubblicato una foto sul suo profilo fb fingendo di ringraziare la Raffaele ma in realtà era polemica per una presunta assenza di slip di Virginia (in realtà aveva mutande color carne).

per la serie quando i soldi, la popolarità, la bellezza e tutte le chirurgie estetiche del mondo non bastano per essere sereni e senza invidia verso chi ha più successo di te al momento.


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poveretta. Malata lei e la figlia.
> Quando i soldi non danno la felicità e neanche aiutano.
> Magari senza soldi uno psicologo della asl sarebbe stato di maggiore aiuto.


allegra non credo che viva ancora per molto se continua così


----------



## Tessa (16 Febbraio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> allegra non credo che viva ancora per molto se continua così


Per legarmi all'altro 3d allegra ha sofferto una madre in carriera e troppo presa dai propri problemi per riuscire a vedere i bisogni dei figli.


----------



## banshee (16 Febbraio 2016)

vampire quasi


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> No, sbri
> qui no
> neanche adesso
> forse se passa tot tempo dalla mastectomia, questo magari può essere
> ma so per certo che dalle mie parti no


per la mastectomia totale, se hai la fortuna di subirne una parziale, se ti tolgono un quadrante, non so come si chiami l'intervento, non è previsto l'intervento di chirurgia ricostruttiva.
Almeno, le due persone che conosco che hanno avuto da un lato la sfortuna della malattia, ma dall'altro la fortuna di non subire una mutilazione completa, mi hanno detto che il servizio sanitario non passava loro nessuna ricostruzione in quanto avrebbe avuto uno scopo solo estetico.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Febbraio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> che poi...ma farsi tutte queste foto con angolatura di un certo tipo, ritocchi, filtri etc ma a che serve? poi quando ti incontri dal vivo che fai? te porti un faro da photoshoot per sparartelo in faccia così non si vedono i difetti? :rotfl:



Quando ti incontri dal vivo poco poco rimani spiazzato e a volte scappi, altre ti convinci che in realtà non ti sei sbagliato sulla persona, che magari ti attraggono proprio quelle insicurezze dalle quali scaturisce tutto il darsi da fare per modificarsi esteriormente, e che stridono con quello che appare. Magari cerchi appigli a quello che quella persona ha comunque scatenato in te da foto o al telefono e vuoi non ammettere che ti sei sbagliato, che hai preso una cantonata. Magari comunque ti piace quella diversità, ti attrae perchè è particolare, è nuova; stride con quello che di solito ti piace ed è tutta una scoperta specie se non hai mai toccato un seno o un culo finti, se non hai mai baciato labbrone asimmetriche, se non hai mai provato l'ebbrezza di un naso che fa crikcrak mentre tocca col tuo, e anche se non hai mai avuto il piacere di accarezzare una zazzera rada e platinata. Tutte esperienze che qualsiasi uomo vorrebbe fare .  Comunque io gliel'ho chiesto a lui cosa provava ad avere di fronte un viso (sul corpo sorvoliamo che entrano in ballo altri meccanismi) che non aveva niente di originale se non i denti storti e il numero di capelli (pochissimi per cm quadrato): labbra, naso, pelle, colore degli occhi, orecchie tutti modificati. Gliel'ho chiesto cosa vedesse, se un puzzle assemblato alla bell'e peggio o la donna alla quale ha detto anche "ti amo". "Gusto dell'orrido" mi ha risposto tra le lacrime. E' malato di mente o un mistificatore della solita specie che qui tutti conosciamo più che bene? O molto più banalmente, un bugiardo normale? Comunque è roba dei rpimi tempi, ora non gli chiedo più niente, la sua umiliazione mi si ritorce contro, mi dispiace.




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Filippa, due cose:
> la prima, che pochi chirurghi dicono, è che OGNI INTERVENTO CHIRURGICO COMPORTA UN RISCHIO.
> scoppia una protesi in silicone solo ogni 100000? comincia a contare quante ne hanno messe, dividi per due e vedi a quante donne sono scoppiate.
> C'è gente che non si è più svegliata da un'anestesia per una liposuzione.
> ...


Ma sono d'accordo con te, eh


----------



## Ecate (16 Febbraio 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per la mastectomia totale, se hai la fortuna di subirne una parziale, se ti tolgono un quadrante, non so come si chiami l'intervento, non è previsto l'intervento di chirurgia ricostruttiva.
> Almeno, le due persone che conosco che hanno avuto da un lato la sfortuna della malattia, ma dall'altro la fortuna di non subire una mutilazione completa, mi hanno detto che il servizio sanitario non passava loro nessuna ricostruzione in quanto avrebbe avuto uno scopo solo estetico.



che cosa triste
allora proprio stronzi
tra i casi i cui si deve fare la mastectomia totale invece della quadrantectomia (oltre a quelli oncologici) c'è il cattivo risultato estetico (seno piccolo)
questo proprio da linee guida
quindi un buco del sistema
c'è una cosa però 
la ricostruzione non è come una chirurgia estetica
Spesso il risultato estetico è inferiore


----------



## banshee (17 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quando ti incontri dal vivo poco poco rimani spiazzato e a volte scappi, altre ti convinci che in realtà non ti sei sbagliato sulla persona, che magari ti attraggono proprio quelle insicurezze dalle quali scaturisce tutto il darsi da fare per modificarsi esteriormente, e che stridono con quello che appare. Magari cerchi appigli a quello che quella persona ha comunque scatenato in te da foto o al telefono e vuoi non ammettere che ti sei sbagliato, che hai preso una cantonata. *Magari comunque ti piace quella diversità, ti attrae perchè è particolare, è nuova; stride con quello che di solito ti piace ed è tutta una scoperta* specie se non hai mai toccato un seno o un culo finti, se non hai mai baciato labbrone asimmetriche, se non hai mai provato l'ebbrezza di un naso che fa crikcrak mentre tocca col tuo, e anche se non hai mai avuto il piacere di accarezzare una zazzera rada e platinata. Tutte esperienze che qualsiasi uomo vorrebbe fare .  Comunque io gliel'ho chiesto a lui cosa provava ad avere di fronte un viso (sul corpo sorvoliamo che entrano in ballo altri meccanismi) che non aveva niente di originale se non i denti storti e il numero di capelli (pochissimi per cm quadrato): labbra, naso, pelle, colore degli occhi, orecchie tutti modificati. Gliel'ho chiesto cosa vedesse, se un puzzle assemblato alla bell'e peggio o la donna alla quale ha detto anche "ti amo". "Gusto dell'orrido" mi ha risposto tra le lacrime. E' malato di mente o un mistificatore della solita specie che qui tutti conosciamo più che bene? O molto più banalmente, un bugiardo normale? Comunque è roba dei rpimi tempi, ora non gli chiedo più niente, la sua umiliazione mi si ritorce contro, mi dispiace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..tu l'hai visto Perfetti sconosciuti, vero? sul neretto, scrivo una cosa sotto spoiler, così chi non l'ha visto se non vuole non apre...



Spoiler



..mi è venuto in mente, leggendo il tuo post, Cosimo. Sposa una ragazza attrente, solare, molto raffinata e semplice, senza trucco, che fa la veterinaria.

e insieme a lei sfotte "Marika la tassinara", rozza, rifatta ai limiti del grottesco, burina, etc etc.

lei dice "non è il suo tipo"..e in realtà è l'amante...meccanismo che hai descritto tu


----------



## Rebecca (28 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho fatto l'intervento con il sistema sanitario. Non ho pagato nulla


Anche io...


----------



## Rebecca (28 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tanto i solchi alle spalle te li terresti lo stesso.


Non è vero. Col tempo se ne vanno.


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..tu l'hai visto Perfetti sconosciuti, vero? sul neretto, scrivo una cosa sotto spoiler, così chi non l'ha visto se non vuole non apre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si. E' lo stesso che ho vissuto in prima persona, percio' l'ho descritto con dovizia di particolari.


----------



## emme76 (5 Aprile 2016)

i fianchi



oro.blu ha detto:


> Lo so che è una cosa banale e frivola....
> Ma un particolare di voi che proprio non vi va giù e che vorreste sistemare....
> 
> Io due cose, una da sempre.* Veramente quasi un ossessione*
> ...


----------



## emme76 (5 Aprile 2016)

orrende 



banshee ha detto:


> vampire quasi
> 
> View attachment 11351


----------



## Sheva07 (5 Aprile 2016)

Prima



Dopo 






E' stato bravo il gommista


----------



## oro.blu (5 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Prima
> 
> View attachment 11477
> 
> ...



Come rovinare la perfezione!


----------



## Alessandra (5 Aprile 2016)

E' bellissima. ..ma chi è?  Shakira?


----------



## bettypage (5 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Prima
> 
> View attachment 11477
> 
> ...


Oh mio dio  ma sembra una bambola gonfiabile


----------



## Falcor (5 Aprile 2016)

Io mi farei un trapianto di barba. Perché amo la barba ma mi cresce malissimo. Ho punti del viso in cui non cresce e sembro sempre uno sbarbatello e avviandomi per i 40 non è  una bella cosa.


----------



## Sheva07 (5 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E' bellissima. ..ma chi è?  Shakira?


Si è uno schianto! E' Diletta Leotta, giornalista di Sky Sport


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Si è uno schianto! E' Diletta Leotta, giornalista di Sky Sport


era uno schianto


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> era uno schianto


La maternità rovina?


----------



## passante (6 Aprile 2016)

io vorrei che non mi venissero le rughe. ma non me le farei "liftare" che poi viene quell'effetto maschera di carnevale orrendo  proprio vorrei che non mi venissero


----------



## Falcor (6 Aprile 2016)

Alla fine una persona saggia che conoscevo diceva che se si voglion prevenire i problemi della vecchiaia basta morire giovani


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La maternità rovina?


dici che è conseguenza maternità? pensavo fosse conseguenza chirurgo..


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Oh mio dio  ma sembra una bambola gonfiabile


Urenda. Era bellissima prima del pompaggio: mai capirò cosa spinge una donna a modificare a suon di interventi il proprio corpo evidentemente pur di piacere agli altri. Uomini suppongo . Che non mi si dica "lo faccio per me stessa" perchè la trovo una gran cazzata.

Ok, ottieni che gli uomini trovino il tuo corpo uno schianto, che ti si vogliano trombare in 100.000 anzichè in 10.000, e quindi? Quanto cacchio di vuoto c'è da riempire per accontentarsi che una schiera di uomini ti si voglia fare perchè hai 4 bolle di silicone (due al culo e due al torace) sottopelle? Forse per la legge dei grandi numeri  è un escamotage per scremare fra tutti coloro che sbavano qualcuno che sia attratto anche da altro, da qualcosa che non è tangibile e che sarebbe ciò per cui tutti vogliamo, o vorremmo, essere amati? E quanto dura la gratificazione di essere più apprezzate del prima? Ci si stufa dopo un po' e si vorrebbe altro? Rifarsi in maniera tanto eclatante è asservirsi a regole scritte da altri per il loro piacere, è autostrumentalizzarsi per darsi un senso che altrimenti non si trova e parla di sè più di quanto non possano fare le corde vocali. 

Mi chiedo anche come ci si possa sentire, e qui scendo sul personale mi si perdoni, quando svanisce l'attrazione provocata dalle protuberanze e si viene mandate a cagare perchè di supporto intellettuale ed emotivo non ce n'è a sostenere una relazione. Non ci sente un po' coglione per aver investito su qualcosa di fittizio? Ma forse ci si consola pensando che gli ammortizzatori glutei e pettorali almeno hanno consentito la prima fase della relazione che senza quelli, col cavolo.


----------



## passante (6 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Alla fine una persona saggia che conoscevo diceva che se si voglion prevenire i problemi della vecchiaia basta morire giovani






Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Urenda. Era bellissima prima del pompaggio: mai capirò cosa spinge una donna a modificare a suon di interventi il proprio corpo evidentemente pur di piacere agli altri. Uomini suppongo . Che non mi si dica "lo faccio per me stessa" perchè la trovo una gran cazzata.
> 
> Ok, ottieni che gli uomini trovino il tuo corpo uno schianto, che ti si vogliano trombare in 100.000 anzichè in 10.000, e quindi? Quanto cacchio di vuoto c'è da riempire per accontentarsi che una schiera di uomini ti si voglia fare perchè hai 4 bolle di silicone (due al culo e due al torace) sottopelle? Forse per la legge dei grandi numeri  è un escamotage per scremare fra tutti coloro che sbavano qualcuno che sia attratto anche da altro, da qualcosa che non è tangibile e che sarebbe ciò per cui tutti vogliamo, o vorremmo, essere amati? E quanto dura la gratificazione di essere più apprezzate del prima? Ci si stufa dopo un po' e si vorrebbe altro? Rifarsi in maniera tanto eclatante è asservirsi a regole scritte da altri per il loro piacere, è autostrumentalizzarsi per darsi un senso che altrimenti non si trova e parla di sè più di quanto non possano fare le corde vocali.
> 
> Mi chiedo anche come ci si possa sentire, e qui scendo sul personale mi si perdoni, quando svanisce l'attrazione provocata dalle protuberanze e si viene mandate a cagare perchè di supporto intellettuale ed emotivo non ce n'è a sostenere una relazione. Non ci sente un po' coglione per aver investito su qualcosa di fittizio? Ma forse ci si consola pensando che gli ammortizzatori glutei e pettorali almeno hanno consentito la prima fase della relazione che senza quelli, col cavolo.


senza contare che ora mi sta tutta sbilanciata in avanti: ma come s può giocare seriamente a racchettoni con quella postura lì, dai  
scherzo, ma ti quoto.


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Urenda. Era bellissima prima del pompaggio: mai capirò cosa spinge una donna a modificare a suon di interventi il proprio corpo evidentemente pur di piacere agli altri. Uomini suppongo . Che non mi si dica "lo faccio per me stessa" perchè la trovo una gran cazzata.
> 
> Ok, ottieni che gli uomini trovino il tuo corpo uno schianto, che ti si vogliano trombare in 100.000 anzichè in 10.000, e quindi? Quanto cacchio di vuoto c'è da riempire per accontentarsi che una schiera di uomini ti si voglia fare perchè hai 4 bolle di silicone (due al culo e due al torace) sottopelle? Forse per la legge dei grandi numeri  è un escamotage per scremare fra tutti coloro che sbavano qualcuno che sia attratto anche da altro, da qualcosa che non è tangibile e che sarebbe ciò per cui tutti vogliamo, o vorremmo, essere amati? E quanto dura la gratificazione di essere più apprezzate del prima? Ci si stufa dopo un po' e si vorrebbe altro? Rifarsi in maniera tanto eclatante è asservirsi a regole scritte da altri per il loro piacere, è autostrumentalizzarsi per darsi un senso che altrimenti non si trova e parla di sè più di quanto non possano fare le corde vocali.
> 
> Mi chiedo anche come ci si possa sentire, e qui scendo sul personale mi si perdoni, quando svanisce l'attrazione provocata dalle protuberanze e si viene mandate a cagare perchè di supporto intellettuale ed emotivo non ce n'è a sostenere una relazione. Non ci sente un po' coglione per aver investito su qualcosa di fittizio? Ma forse ci si consola pensando che gli ammortizzatori glutei e pettorali almeno hanno consentito la prima fase della relazione che senza quelli, col cavolo.


Guarda che secondo me il nobile fine era lavorare nel mondo dello spettacolo...che roba.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Guarda che secondo me il nobile fine era lavorare nel mondo dello spettacolo...che roba.


Non credo sai. Penso che sia la modifica del corpo sia il lavorare Nello spettacolo così come gli auspicati alti siano mezzi e non fini. Però forse sono ottimista.


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo sai. Penso che sia la modifica del corpo sia il lavorare Nello spettacolo così come gli auspicati alti siano mezzi e non fini. Però forse sono ottimista.


Non saprei, mi pare ci sia una certa inconsapevolezza vista l età,  mi verrebbe da pensare che non sia pienamente conscia che il passaggio fatto sia irreversibile. Voglio dire che magari ha perseguito un fine con molta leggerezza


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2016)

Invecchiare non piace a nessuno e se i risultati degli interventi chirurgici fossero garantiti e gratuiti li farebbero tutti, come Faust e miti antichi insegnano.
L'invecchiamento sembra accettabile quando invecchiano gli altri  così come l'intervento al seno sembra inutile a chi lo ha (secondo sé) bello. Ho conosciuto donne che criticavano una che si era rifatta il naso, orrendo, ma loro lo avevano perfetto. Non potevano rifarsi la comprensione.


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invecchiare non piace a nessuno e se i risultati degli interventi chirurgici fossero garantiti e gratuiti li farebbero tutti, come Faust e miti antichi insegnano.
> L'invecchiamento sembra accettabile quando invecchiano gli altri  così come l'intervento al seno sembra inutile a chi lo ha (secondo sé) bello. Ho conosciuto donne che criticavano una che si era rifatta il naso, orrendo, ma loro lo avevano perfetto. Non potevano rifarsi la comprensione.


Non sono convinta anche perché la ragazza in questione era già  bella in partenza


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invecchiare non piace a nessuno e se i risultati degli *interventi chirurgici fossero garantiti e gratuiti li farebbero tutti*, come Faust e miti antichi insegnano.
> L'invecchiamento sembra accettabile quando invecchiano gli altri  così come l'intervento al seno sembra inutile a chi lo ha (secondo sé) bello. Ho conosciuto donne che criticavano una che si era rifatta il naso, orrendo, ma loro lo avevano perfetto. Non potevano rifarsi la comprensione.


ma anche no


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non sono convinta anche perché la ragazza in questione era già  bella in partenza


Non mi riferivo alla ragazza di cui ho parlato nell'altro post. Quei casi come quelli di certe olgettine mi suscitano una profonda pena.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La maternità rovina?


?????
forse la metamorfosi gommosa


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ?????
> forse la metamorfosi gommosa


So che ha avuto un bambino. Siamo certi che quella foto non accentuasse artificialmente cambiamenti dovuti alla gravidanza?


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo alla ragazza di cui ho parlato nell'altro post. Quei casi come quelli di certe olgettine mi suscitano una profonda pena.


Sulla vecchiaia credo ci sia un sano attaccamento alla vita e quindi il decadimento ci intristisce per il latente rimando alla morte ma sulla bellezza ad ogni costo se viene intesa come perfezione non si placherebbe  mai la voglia di ritocchino. Spesso poi il concetto di bellezza diventa soggettivo. Trovo bellissimo vincent cassel e mio marito non se ne capacità per esempio. Sintetizzano mi piacerebbe poter vivere il più a lungo possibile in ottima salute ma con tutte le mie rughe


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> So che ha avuto un bambino. Siamo certi che quella foto non accentuasse artificialmente cambiamenti dovuti alla gravidanza?


abbastanza


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invecchiare non piace a nessuno e se i risultati degli interventi chirurgici fossero garantiti e gratuiti li farebbero tutti, come Faust e miti antichi insegnano.
> L'invecchiamento sembra accettabile quando invecchiano gli altri  così come l'intervento al seno sembra inutile a chi lo ha (secondo sé) bello. Ho conosciuto donne che criticavano una che si era rifatta il naso, orrendo, ma loro lo avevano perfetto. Non potevano rifarsi la comprensione.


no, non ricorrerei al chirurgo comunque e mai.
invecchiare non mi piace ma ancora meno diventare qualcos'altro di non ben definito: ci tengo troppo alla mia faccia, sta da molti anni con me.
e non critico tutti quelli che lo fanno, solo chi ha rovinato una bellezza che madre natura le aveva regalato in onore di canoni estetico-sessuali che non condivido


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

ed è chiaro che un naso migliorato e altre cose del genere sono più che condivisibili


----------



## Caciottina (6 Aprile 2016)

mi sono rifatta il seno nel 2013. avevo perso troppo peso negli anni a 25 anni sembrava avessi allattato 4 creature.
ho riportato il seno alla sua taglia originale quindi optato per la protesi piu piccola.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, non ricorrerei al chirurgo comunque e mai.
> invecchiare non mi piace ma ancora meno diventare qualcos'altro di non ben definito: ci tengo troppo alla mia faccia, sta da molti anni con me.
> e non critico tutti quelli che lo fanno, solo chi ha rovinato una bellezza che madre natura le aveva regalato in onore di canoni estetico-sessuali che non condivido


Ma sono i rischi di ogni genere che bloccano,  se ci fosse la bacchetta magica col cavolo che ci si terrebbe la faccia e il corpo invecchiato!

Però poi tutti a dire quanto è rimasta bella fino all'ultimo Virna Lisi. Ma col cavolo che non si era fatta niente. Nell'ultimo film ha un contorno viso che si sognano alcune delle attrici che interpretano le figlie!
Quindi invecchiare è una cosa inevitabile che si eviterebbe volentieri se si potesse.
Certo no se l'alternativa è morire o diventare mostri.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sono i rischi di ogni genere che bloccano,  s*e ci fosse la bacchetta magica col cavolo che ci si terrebbe la faccia e il corpo invecchiato!
> *
> Però poi tutti a dire quanto è rimasta bella fino all'ultimo Virna Lisi. Ma col cavolo che non si era fatta niente. Nell'ultimo film ha un contorno viso che si sognano alcune delle attrici che interpretano le figlie!
> *Quindi invecchiare è una cosa inevitabile che si eviterebbe volentieri se si potesse.*
> Certo no se l'alternativa è morire o diventare mostri.


ovvio e siccome l'alternativa non ti lascia comunque il viso di prima non lo farei mai.
diverso è il discorso di cure, massaggi e quanto si può fare per tenersi al meglio


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio e siccome l'alternativa non ti lascia comunque il viso di prima non lo farei mai.
> diverso è il discorso di cure, massaggi e quanto si può fare per tenersi al meglio


ecco, per esempio questo per me è stato un crimine, veramente.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2016)

Chi è?


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi è?


pare (pare, sottolineo) sia Uma. 

na volta era Uma.....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> pare (pare, sottolineo) sia Uma.
> 
> na volta era Uma.....


Ah. Però ha un po' meno la faccia da stronza. Non credo sia voluto perché con quella faccia è diventata famosa.


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah. Però ha un po' meno la faccia da stronza. Non credo sia voluto perché con quella faccia è diventata famosa.


sì ma è un'altra persona.. 

perchè quest'altra? prima e dopo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2016)

Io ho un po' la faccia da stronza. Non è che mi piaccia, anche se mi sono simpatica lo stesso :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho un po' la faccia da stronza. Non è che mi piaccia, anche se mi sono simpatica lo stesso :carneval:


io mi sto sul cazzo da morire


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> io mi sto sul cazzo da morire


Come ti capisco!

Non è vero, ma mi hai porto la battuta. Non potevo essere così stronza da non raccoglierla.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come ti capisco!
> 
> Non è vero, ma mi hai porto la battuta. Non potevo essere così stronza da non raccoglierla.


spiritosona 
però le cose si fanno fino in fondo...una che poi dice non è vero mi rende loffia la battuta


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio e siccome l'alternativa non ti lascia comunque il viso di prima non lo farei mai.
> diverso è il discorso di cure, massaggi e quanto si può fare per tenersi al meglio


Be' ma la cura del corpo è doverosa, si è belli dentro quando si è  belli fuori Plin Plin rocchetta ti depura


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Be' ma la cura del corpo è doverosa, si è belli dentro quando si è  belli fuori Plin Plin rocchetta ti depura


Curarsi e essere belle sono due cose diverse
Ma non ce la faccio a ricominciare sto discorso
Mi ritiro di buon ordine


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco, per esempio questo per me è stato un crimine, veramente.
> 
> View attachment 11481


mah.    non capisco.


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah.    non capisco.


manco io. ma credo manco il chirurgo c'ha capito granchè. prima e durante..


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Curarsi e essere belle sono due cose diverse
> Ma non ce la faccio a ricominciare sto discorso
> Mi ritiro di buon ordine


Non ce n ė bisogno perché  condivido .


----------



## Nicka (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Be' ma la cura del corpo è doverosa, si è belli dentro quando si è  belli fuori Plin Plin rocchetta ti depura


Maledico i 2 bicchieri obbligatori di acqua Essenziale ogni volta che mi sveglio.
Un'acqua così pesante, nauseante e acida non la ricordo dai tempi delle Terme che facevo da bambina coi nonni.


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Maledico i 2 bicchieri obbligatori di acqua Essenziale ogni volta che mi sveglio.
> Un'acqua così pesante, nauseante e acida non la ricordo dai tempi delle Terme che facevo da bambina coi nonni.


Che bei ricordi le terme con i nonni  vitalità :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Che bei ricordi le terme con i nonni  vitalità :carneval:


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh l'acqua che sa di fogna!!!!! Che meraviglia!!! :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> manco io. ma credo manco il chirurgo c'ha capito granchè. prima e durante..


se il chirurgo non è stato ritrovato morto dopo l'intervento, vuol dire che la cosa andava bene anche a lei.

ed è questo che non capisco.    ci si sottopone ad un intervento di chirurgia estetica per correggere un difetto.   o almeno così lo capisco io il concetto.

un'attrice che si trova con un viso che pare una maschera di cera uscita male, come fa a mostrarsi in giro apparentemente soddisfatta?


boh.   non ci arrivo.


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se il chirurgo non è stato ritrovato morto dopo l'intervento, vuol dire che la cosa andava bene anche a lei.
> 
> ed è questo che non capisco.    ci si sottopone ad un intervento di chirurgia estetica per correggere un difetto.   o almeno così lo capisco io il concetto.
> 
> ...


lei ha fatto un lifting anti age.

evidentemente si piace.. boh! a mio parere era molto più bella prima.


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> lei ha fatto un lifting anti age.
> 
> evidentemente si piace.. boh! a mio parere era molto più bella prima.


si vede che il mio ed il tuo concetto di bellezza non sono di tendenza.     ma sbagliano gli altri 

chè pure a mio giudizio il viso di sta donna parvemi deturpato.


----------



## Foglia (6 Aprile 2016)

Da avvocato ho visto diversi casi di mastoplastica a dir poco rovinosa.

E non parlo solo del risultato estetico.


----------



## brenin (6 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh l'acqua che sa di fogna!!!!! Che meraviglia!!! :carneval:


Senza contare gli effetti....


----------



## brenin (6 Aprile 2016)

*Ivana Spagna*















anche lei è andata giù pesante....


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Ma non hanno crisi di identità? ??


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo alla ragazza di cui ho parlato nell'altro post. Quei casi come quelli di certe olgettine mi suscitano una profonda pena.





brenin ha detto:


> anche lei è andata giù pesante....



A me questo rincorrere canoni tipici della giovinezza quando giovani obiettivamente non lo si è più mi pare davvero un obbrobrio. Eppure faccio le mie belle punturine di ialuronico al viso e quelle sclerotizzanti alle gambe per ammazzare i capillari, mi curo il giusto perchè mi piace farlo e anche apparire appena carina, ma lo stravolgimento totale no. Anche perchè da quello che so dopo un certo numero di lifting e tiraggi vari non si può proprio fare nulla e davvero se non ci si piace l'unica è chiudersi in casa, tipo  Marina lante Della Rovere che dicono sia alla frutta 

Tronando alla Spagnona nostra, ora la vediamo in questa bella fotina, ritoccata pure lei di sicuro, in cui sembra una diciottenne. Bene, oh quant'è carina! Ma quando si sveglia al mattino come sarà? Per quanto il lavoro sia fatto bene la pelle di una cinquantenne non è quella di una ventenne, il collo l'avrà tirato ad arte? E l'interno delle braccia? E l'esterno? E le rughe sul petto e le smagliature e la decadenza generale fisiologica la contrasta in tutti gli anfratti del suo corpo? So' domande serie.


----------



## Nicka (6 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Per quanto il lavoro sia fatto bene la pelle di una cinquantenne non è quella di una ventenne, il collo l'avrà tirato ad arte? E l'interno delle braccia? E l'esterno? E le rughe sul petto e le smagliature e la decadenza generale fisiologica la contrasta in tutti gli anfratti del suo corpo? So' domande serie.


M'hai fatto venire voglia di ammazzarmi ancora nel fior degli anni...


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A me questo rincorrere canoni tipici della giovinezza quando giovani obiettivamente non lo si è più mi pare davvero un obbrobrio. Eppure faccio le mie belle punturine di ialuronico al viso e quelle sclerotizzanti alle gambe per ammazzare i capillari, mi curo il giusto perchè mi piace farlo e anche apparire appena carina, ma lo stravolgimento totale no. Anche perchè da quello che so dopo un certo numero di lifting e tiraggi vari non si può proprio fare nulla e davvero se non ci si piace l'unica è chiudersi in casa, tipo  Marina lante Della Rovere che dicono sia alla frutta
> 
> Tronando alla Spagnona nostra, ora la vediamo in questa bella fotina, ritoccata pure lei di sicuro, in cui sembra una diciottenne. Bene, oh quant'è carina! Ma quando si sveglia al mattino come sarà? Per quanto il lavoro sia fatto bene la pelle di una cinquantenne non è quella di una ventenne, il collo l'avrà tirato ad arte? E l'interno delle braccia? E l'esterno? E le rughe sul petto e le smagliature e la decadenza generale fisiologica la contrasta in tutti gli anfratti del suo corpo? So' domande serie.


sai chi è veramente ma veramente UN MOSTRO dal vivo? Paola Ferrari. No ragà, dal vivo è impressionante.

In tv le sparano un faro che più che altro pare un laser del motore del Millennium Falcon


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> M'hai fatto venire voglia di ammazzarmi ancora nel fior degli anni...




Ti ho forse rivelato quaccheccosa che non conoscevi? 

Magari farai parte delle eccezioni , vivi serena


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sai chi è veramente ma veramente UN MOSTRO dal vivo? Paola Ferrari. No ragà, dal vivo è impressionante.
> 
> In tv le sparano un faro che più che altro pare un laser del motore del Millennium Falcon


Com'è?


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sai chi è veramente ma veramente UN MOSTRO dal vivo? Paola Ferrari. No ragà, dal vivo è impressionante.
> 
> In tv le sparano un faro che più che altro pare un laser del motore del Millennium Falcon


Marò...rigida come un pezzo di legno! Sotto quel fluo sparatissimo!

Ho sempre paura quando sorride...temo possa strapparsi la faccia da un momento all'altro.


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Com'è?


lei è tiratissima, sembra Michael Jackson veramente. il collo fa paura.


----------



## brenin (6 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> M'hai fatto venire voglia di ammazzarmi ancora nel fior degli anni...


Direi di fare il contrario invece.... guarda Virna Lisi :


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Marò...rigida come un pezzo di legno! Sotto quel fluo sparatissimo!
> 
> Ho sempre paura quando sorride...temo possa strapparsi la faccia da un momento all'altro.


sìì :rotfl: c'ha quel faro rosa/dorato in faccia... eh ma senza faro :unhappy:


----------



## Sheva07 (6 Aprile 2016)

Sarà una bambola, ma a me Diletta Leotta piace più da rifatta che da normale e non tanto per le pompate a sedere e seno, ma proprio per il viso. A me pare che li sia migliorata un sacco e non so se ci abbia messo le mani il chirurgo. Non mi sembra. 

Il resto del discorso non l'ho seguito benissimo, per quanto mi riguarda ognuno fa ciò che vuole del proprio corpo e i motivi che portano le persone a cambiarlo non mi riguardano.


----------



## Nicka (6 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ti ho forse rivelato quaccheccosa che non conoscevi?
> 
> Magari farai parte delle eccezioni , vivi serena


No, no...era solo una battuta...
Sto già crollando miseramente pure io...tanto vale che resto qui!


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Sarà una bambola, ma a me Diletta Leotta piace più da rifatta che da normale e non tanto per le pompate a sedere e seno, ma proprio per il viso. A me pare che li sia migliorata un sacco e non so se ci abbia messo le mani il chirurgo. Non mi sembra.
> 
> Il resto del discorso non l'ho seguito benissimo, per quanto mi riguarda* ognuno fa ciò che vuole *del proprio corpo e i motivi che portano le persone a cambiarlo non mi riguardano.


questo in generale, chiudiamo pure e l'ultimo chiuda la porta


----------



## Sheva07 (6 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo in generale, chiudiamo pure e l'ultimo chiuda la porta


Stizzita?


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Stizzita?


da paura


----------



## Sheva07 (6 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> da paura


Non riesco a capirne il motivo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Non riesco a capirne il motivo.


nemmeno io,del resto se mi sto sul cazzo un motivo ci sarà


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Non riesco a capirne il motivo.


era sarcastica...


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo in generale, chiudiamo pure e l'ultimo chiuda la porta


Mi fai morire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Non riesco a capirne il motivo.


Ti sta pigliando per il culo!


----------



## Sheva07 (6 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti sta pigliando per il culo!


Il primo messaggio, quello sul chiudere la porta, mi sembrava serio.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Il primo messaggio, quello sul chiudere la porta, mi sembrava serio.


e l'hai chiusa?


----------



## Sheva07 (6 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> e l'hai chiusa?


No! La lascio aperta almeno cambia l'aria...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2016)

Però se confronti la mia faccia di trent'anni fa e l'attuale faccio impressione pure io che anche l'idratante lo uso una volta alla settimana.
Quando pubblicano ste foto fanno questo.
Magari poco prima dell'intervento erano in condizioni da non lavorare per i canoni attuali del cinema.
Ormai le punturine le fanno anche le venticinquenni. Voglio vedere in che condizioni è la pelle mantenuta turgida per venticinque anni com'è ridotta a cinquant'anni.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se confronti la mia faccia di trent'anni fa e l'attuale faccio impressione pure io che anche l'idratante lo uso una volta alla settimana.
> Quando pubblicano ste foto fanno questo.
> Magari poco prima dell'intervento erano in condizioni da non lavorare per i canoni attuali del cinema.
> Ormai le punturine le fanno anche le venticinquenni. Voglio vedere in che condizioni è la pelle mantenuta turgida per venticinque anni com'è ridotta a cinquant'anni.


brunetta ...hai un chirurgo in famiglia e un giornalista ti ha picchiato da piccola?


----------



## Alessandra (6 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> No! La lascio aperta almeno cambia l'aria...


Etciuuuuu'....!!!!

:mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> brunetta ...hai un chirurgo in famiglia e un giornalista ti ha picchiato da piccola?


Magari avessi un parente chirurgo!

Invece dei giornalisti non penso benissimo, soprattutto di quelli di gossip.
Magari tra una trentina d'anni, se te ne ricorderai, mi darai ragione. Se c'è una cosa che non capiscono i giovani è l'invecchiamento. Infatti parlano di rughe.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ti avevo scambiato per una ragazza!
Secondo me allora eviti gli occhiali oppure dimmi dove hai fatto il bagno.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Minerva ti avevo scambiato per una ragazza!
> Secondo me allora eviti gli occhiali oppure dimmi dove hai fatto il bagno.


in una piscina aliena!


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Comunque stavo riflettendo che quando sono andata in crisi ero intenzionata a farmi bionda pur essendo sempre stata castana (con varianti eventuali). Ero ossessionata da sta idea. Chissà se incidono i cambiamenti  interiori nel ricorrere ai bisturi, intendo il volersi dare un 'area nuova e diversa non semplicemente più bella


----------



## Brunetta (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Comunque stavo riflettendo che quando sono andata in crisi ero intenzionata a farmi bionda pur essendo sempre stata castana (con varianti eventuali). Ero ossessionata da sta idea. Chissà se incidono i cambiamenti  interiori nel ricorrere ai bisturi, intendo il volersi dare un 'area nuova e diversa non semplicemente più bella


  Penso  proprio di sì.


----------



## Alessandra (6 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Comunque stavo riflettendo che quando sono andata in crisi ero intenzionata a farmi bionda pur essendo sempre stata castana (con varianti eventuali). Ero ossessionata da sta idea. Chissà se incidono i cambiamenti  interiori nel ricorrere ai bisturi, intendo il volersi dare un 'area nuova e diversa non semplicemente più bella


Io penso di si.

Quindi poi niente chioma bionda?


----------



## bettypage (6 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Io penso di si.
> 
> Quindi poi niente chioma bionda?


No. Anche se mi è sovvenuto alla memoria che quando mi diplomai mi decolorai i capelli per farli fuxia, mia mamma all oscuro dei miei propositi quando mi vide mi tirò i capelli pensando fosse una parrucca. Scaricato il fucsia mi feci l estate bionda platino. Non stavo malissimo ma i capelli erano diventati paglia.


----------



## Sheva07 (7 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Comunque stavo riflettendo che quando sono andata in crisi ero intenzionata a farmi bionda pur essendo sempre stata castana (con varianti eventuali). Ero ossessionata da sta idea. Chissà se incidono i cambiamenti  interiori nel ricorrere ai bisturi, intendo il volersi dare un 'area nuova e diversa non semplicemente più bella



Vuoi una risposta più specifica senza dover parlare per forza con uno specialista del settore? Guardati la serie Tv "Nip/Tuck" li sviscerano come si deve la mente dei pazienti che corrono dal gommista


----------



## bettypage (7 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Vuoi una risposta più specifica senza dover parlare per forza con uno specialista del settore? Guardati la serie Tv "Nip/Tuck" li sviscerano come si deve la mente dei pazienti che corrono dal gommista


Sheva la mia tv è perennemente sintonizzata su Rai yoyo :facepalm:arriverà il momento che ne riprenderò posseso


----------



## Falcor (7 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> No. Anche se mi è sovvenuto alla memoria che quando mi diplomai mi decolorai i capelli per farli fuxia, mia mamma all oscuro dei miei propositi quando mi vide mi tirò i capelli pensando fosse una parrucca. Scaricato il fucsia mi feci l estate bionda platino. Non stavo malissimo ma i capelli erano diventati paglia.


Io dopo il diploma li feci azzurri. Ma la tizia che me li fece era una caciottara e in pratica la tinta prese malissimo e dopo qualche giorno avevo una cosa che andava in certe zone dal verde chiaro all'azzurro intenso. Fatto sta che li rasai ed uscirono tutti biondi sotto. Mio nonno quando mi vide mi chiese se avevo iniziato a drogarmi


----------



## Sheva07 (7 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Sheva la mia tv è perennemente sintonizzata su Rai yoyo :facepalm:arriverà il momento che ne riprenderò posseso


Streaming


----------



## bettypage (7 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Streaming


Grande:up:


----------



## bettypage (7 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io dopo il diploma li feci azzurri. Ma la tizia che me li fece era una caciottara e in pratica la tinta prese malissimo e dopo qualche giorno avevo una cosa che andava in certe zone dal verde chiaro all'azzurro intenso. Fatto sta che li rasai ed uscirono tutti biondi sotto. Mio nonno quando mi vide mi chiese se avevo iniziato a drogarmi


Potevi mimetizzarti con il mare:rotfl:
"Uagliu nient nient ti droghi":rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (7 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Potevi mimetizzarti con il mare:rotfl:
> "Uagliu nient nient ti droghi":rotfl::rotfl:


Eh peccato che le vacanze le facevo in montagna 

Le parole non le dimenticherò mai: "Guagliò ma t' stai drocann?" (mio nonno era molto vecchio e usava la c al posto della g come fanno i napoletani ipertamarri)


----------



## bettypage (7 Aprile 2016)

:rotfl:





Falcor ha detto:


> Eh peccato che le vacanze le facevo in montagna
> 
> Le parole non le dimenticherò mai: "Guagliò ma t' stai drocann?" (mio nonno era molto vecchio e usava la c al posto della g come fanno i napoletani ipertamarri)


:rotfl::rotfl: ho avuto un fidanzato napoletano, adoro Napoli


----------



## oro.blu (7 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invecchiare non piace a nessuno e se i risultati degli interventi chirurgici fossero garantiti e gratuiti li farebbero tutti, come Faust e miti antichi insegnano.
> L'invecchiamento sembra accettabile quando invecchiano gli altri  così come l'intervento al seno sembra inutile a chi lo ha (secondo sé) bello. Ho conosciuto donne che criticavano una che si era rifatta il naso, orrendo, ma loro lo avevano perfetto. Non potevano rifarsi la comprensione.


Nessuno é perfetto per carità, ma la ragazza non aveva alcuna imperfezione evidente.... A questo livello é solo una "malattia" mentale. Dovrebbe impedire anche a certi dottori di operare....


----------



## oro.blu (7 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A me questo rincorrere canoni tipici della giovinezza quando giovani obiettivamente non lo si è più mi pare davvero un obbrobrio. *Eppure faccio le mie belle punturine di ialuronico al viso e quelle sclerotizzanti alle gambe per ammazzare i capillari,* mi curo il giusto perchè mi piace farlo e anche apparire appena carina, ma lo stravolgimento totale no. Anche perchè da quello che so dopo un certo numero di lifting e tiraggi vari non si può proprio fare nulla e davvero se non ci si piace l'unica è chiudersi in casa, tipo  Marina lante Della Rovere che dicono sia alla frutta



...e posso approfittare della tua conoscenza, io mai fatta niente. Finora solo quotidiana cura maniacale dall'età di 20 anni....
Ma mi piacerebbe togliere (lisciare un pochino ) le rughe d'espressione ai lati della bocca, mi hanno consigliato l'acido ialuronico, ma funziona? e ogni quanto lo devi poi fare???
e anche le sclerotizzanti dovrei.... 
Be insomma un tagliandino


----------



## oro.blu (7 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> in una piscina aliena!


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...e posso approfittare della tua conoscenza, io mai fatta niente. Finora solo quotidiana cura maniacale dall'età di 20 anni....
> Ma mi piacerebbe togliere (lisciare un pochino ) le rughe d'espressione ai lati della bocca, mi hanno consigliato l'acido ialuronico, ma funziona? e ogni quanto lo devi poi fare???
> e anche le sclerotizzanti dovrei....
> Be insomma un tagliandino


A esposizione 

Le sclerosanti alle gambe le faccio da tempo immemore. Porca puttana ho la rara fortuna di non avere la cellulite ma sono devastata dai capillari. Con l'abbronzatura non si vedono molto ma li detesto proprio e dunque un anno si e uno no da gennaio in poi me li faccio sclerotizzare. Bisogna affidarsi ad uno bravo sennò fanno macelli e ci ritrova con delle pataccone enormi al posto di qualche venuzza rossa. Importante è usare nei giorni successivi alle punturine delle calze elastiche mooolti denari che tengono ben stretta la gamba. Ce ne sono di bellissime, anche autoreggenti, io uso quelle. 



Per il viso, sempre per quel poco che so, si comincia con le punturine di vitamine che non tolgono le rughette ma danno un aspetto più fresco. Nessuno nota niente, solo sembra che si sia dormito per 12 ore di fila . Poi non bastano più e si passa all'acido ialuronico. Considera che anche qui è importante affidarsi a persone esperte sennò ci si ritrova con dei bozzi in faccia. E' perfetto per le rughe labiali e non fa tanto male farsele; solo quelle sul labbro superiore fanno sgorgare lacrime di default (malissimo). Il risultato è bello, naturale, se non si esagera. Di solito ne fanno anche sugli zigomi per rialzare il contorno del viso. Per quanto riguarda la durata, parlo da profana che si affida senza chiedere più di tanto, ho capito che quelle fatte con l'ago più grande (dicono che il prodotto abbia molecole più grosse) dura sei mesi, quelle normali 2-3. Sulla fronte si usa il botox che io non ho mai provato perchè lo temo . Ho visto rughe spianate ma palpebre cascanti a contrasto o sguardo modificato, e non voglio rischiare. Potrei farle gratis ma rifiuto l'offerta 

Ma tu sei gggiovane mi pare; lascia perdere per adesso. Per i 50 magari ti regali qualcosina :up:


----------



## oro.blu (8 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A esposizione
> 
> Le sclerosanti alle gambe le faccio da tempo immemore. Porca puttana ho la rara fortuna di non avere la cellulite ma sono devastata dai capillari. Con l'abbronzatura non si vedono molto ma li detesto proprio e dunque un anno si e uno no da gennaio in poi me li faccio sclerotizzare. Bisogna affidarsi ad uno bravo sennò fanno macelli e ci ritrova con delle pataccone enormi al posto di qualche venuzza rossa. Importante è usare nei giorni successivi alle punturine delle calze elastiche mooolti denari che tengono ben stretta la gamba. Ce ne sono di bellissime, anche autoreggenti, io uso quelle.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:....be allora non devo aspettare molto!!!
No va be i capillari é una vita che li ho. .
L'acido ialuronico lo prendo per bocca come integratore per 2 mesi una volta all'anno dall'anno scorso. Sembra che faccia bene anche alle articolazioni...
Magari provo sentire da qualche parte se fanno le punturine di vitamine...ma io sto in "culonia"


----------



## Alessandra (8 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:....be allora non devo aspettare molto!!!
> No va be i capillari é una vita che li ho. .
> L'acido ialuronico lo prendo per bocca come integratore per 2 mesi una volta all'anno dall'anno scorso. Sembra che faccia bene anche alle articolazioni...
> Magari provo sentire da qualche parte se fanno le punturine di vitamine...ma io sto in "culonia"


Funziina l'acido ialuronico?  Hai notato differenze?


----------



## Alessandra (8 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A esposizione
> 
> Le sclerosanti alle gambe le faccio da tempo immemore. Porca puttana ho la rara fortuna di non avere la cellulite ma sono devastata dai capillari. Con l'abbronzatura non si vedono molto ma li detesto proprio e dunque un anno si e uno no da gennaio in poi me li faccio sclerotizzare. Bisogna affidarsi ad uno bravo sennò fanno macelli e ci ritrova con delle pataccone enormi al posto di qualche venuzza rossa. Importante è usare nei giorni successivi alle punturine delle calze elastiche mooolti denari che tengono ben stretta la gamba. Ce ne sono di bellissime, anche autoreggenti, io uso quelle.
> 
> ...


Mary, se sei milanese e conosci bravi professionisti,  ti chiedero' indirizzi in privato.


----------



## Sheva07 (8 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A esposizione
> 
> Le sclerosanti alle gambe le faccio da tempo immemore. Porca puttana ho la rara fortuna di non avere la cellulite ma sono devastata dai capillari. Con l'abbronzatura non si vedono molto ma li detesto proprio e dunque un anno si e uno no da gennaio in poi me li faccio sclerotizzare. Bisogna affidarsi ad uno bravo sennò fanno macelli e ci ritrova con delle pataccone enormi al posto di qualche venuzza rossa. Importante è usare nei giorni successivi alle punturine delle calze elastiche mooolti denari che tengono ben stretta la gamba. Ce ne sono di bellissime, anche autoreggenti, io uso quelle.
> 
> ...


Fantastico! Mi è sembrato di leggere Shawn Mcnamara e Christian Troy! Non sono espertissimo sul discorso, però il Botox fai bene ad evitarlo, ne parlano malissimo in molti.


----------



## oro.blu (8 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Funziina l'acido ialuronico?  Hai notato differenze?


a me sembra di si, ma sai magari è solo impressione, di sicuro non sono risultati visibili come quando te lo fai iniettare direttamente sulla rughetta.
Ma sai certe cose sono soggettive ad esempio lo scorso anno come crema avevo usato la filerina lato e mi sembrava di aver ottenuto ottimi risultati, vedevo le occhiaie praticamente svanite e la pelle mi sembrava più luminosa, poi vado a leggere le recensioni per comprarla su internet  (ìn farmacia 15 gg di trattamento costano sui 200 €)  e leggo che non funziona niente..... mi sono un po' smontata. Però voglio riprovare, se io ho avuto quell'impressione magari con me funziona 

è questa io sono partita dal grado 1


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> a me sembra di si, ma sai magari è solo impressione, di sicuro non sono risultati visibili come quando te lo fai iniettare direttamente sulla rughetta.
> Ma sai certe cose sono soggettive ad esempio lo scorso anno come crema avevo usato la filerina lato e mi sembrava di aver ottenuto ottimi risultati, vedevo le occhiaie praticamente svanite e la pelle mi sembrava più luminosa, poi vado a leggere le recensioni per comprarla su internet  (ìn farmacia 15 gg di trattamento costano sui 200 €)  e leggo che non funziona niente..... mi sono un po' smontata. Però voglio riprovare, se io ho avuto quell'impressione magari con me funziona
> 
> è questa io sono partita dal grado 1
> ...


Solo per capire: ma vi fate da sole le punture? 
ditemi che almeno c'è qualcuno che vi da dei soldi (e tanti) per farlo


----------



## oro.blu (8 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Solo per capire: ma vi fate da sole le punture?
> ditemi che almeno c'è qualcuno che vi da dei soldi (e tanti) per farlo




. No cara, no farti ingannare. Quella specie di siringhetta non serve a iniettare, ma solo a prelevare la giusta quantità dalla boccetta in vetro. Poi si posiziona nei punti della faccia e si spalma colme una normale crema....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> . No cara, no farti ingannare. Quella specie di siringhetta non serve a iniettare, ma solo a prelevare la giusta quantità dalla boccetta in vetro. Poi si posiziona nei punti della faccia e si spalma colme una normale crema....


Ah ok
Scusa sono totalmente disinformata su queste cose


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2016)

mi limito alla cura basica .tanto la bellezza dei venti o trenta non la ritrovi e mi rifaccio con la scusa dello stile e della personalità (e la modestia)
il mio mito è iris


----------



## Tessa (8 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi limito alla cura basica .tanto la bellezza dei venti o trenta non la ritrovi e mi rifaccio con la scusa dello stile e della personalità (e la modestia)
> il mio mito è irisView attachment 11488


Favolosa. Ma chi e'?


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Favolosa. Ma chi e'?


iris apfel è un interior designer fighissima ...fra l'altro ultimamente le stanno anche facendo fare la pubblicità di una macchina.
94 anni e uno stile incredibile


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> iris apfel è un interior designer fighissima ...fra l'altro ultimamente le stanno anche facendo fare la pubblicità di una macchina


Ho visto la pubblicità e la trovo deliziosa


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2016)

carmen dell'orefice....84 anni


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 11490carmen dell'orefice....84 anniView attachment 11489


Questa non mi piace
Troppo poco naturale


----------



## Tessa (8 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 11490carmen dell'orefice....84 anniView attachment 11489


Lei stupendamente sofisticata. 
Madre natura le ha regalato molto pero'.


----------



## Tessa (8 Aprile 2016)

70 anni. Molto meno raffinata ma pero'.


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> 70 anni. Molto meno raffinata ma pero'.


molto brava.davvero tanto
se levigasse la sua faccia cancellerebbe la storia del cinema (ops forse ho esagerato:singleeye


----------



## bettypage (8 Aprile 2016)

Anche linda rodin mica bruscolini,  un filino magra
Non riesco a postare foto. Googolate


----------



## passante (8 Aprile 2016)

*a me...*

--questo thread fa venire in mente quella canzone di Caparezza: com'è che diceva più? vorrei mettere i peli sotto le ascelle della barbie"?


----------



## Tessa (8 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Anche linda rodin mica bruscolini,  un filino magra
> Non riesco a postare foto. Googolate


Eccola. 
A te piace il genere Crudelia Demon o Il diavolo veste Prada.


----------



## bettypage (8 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Eccola.
> A te piace il genere Crudelia Demon o Il diavolo veste Prada.


Adoro chi ha personalità anche nel crearsi il suo stile. Non amo uno stile in particolare


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> 70 anni. Molto meno raffinata ma pero'.


tutta la vita lei


----------



## oro.blu (8 Aprile 2016)

...be ma non ci vedo nulla di male a curare quello che si ha. A me piace prendermi cura di me é una coccola.
Lo faccio anche con l'intimo... Con i pigiami... Banale mai


----------



## Tessa (8 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Adoro chi ha personalità anche nel crearsi il suo stile. Non amo uno stile in particolare


Scusa pensavo che anche la Linda piacesse a Minerva.


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...be* ma non ci vedo nulla di male a curare quello che si ha. *A me piace prendermi cura di me é una coccola.
> Lo faccio anche con l'intimo... Con i pigiami... Banale mai


ci mancherebbe


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...be ma non ci vedo nulla di male a curare quello che si ha. A me piace prendermi cura di me é una coccola.
> Lo faccio anche con l'intimo... Con i pigiami... Banale mai


Ci mancherebbe che ci sia qualcosa di male nel farlo 
Ognuno lo fa a suo modo


----------



## bettypage (8 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho un po' la faccia da stronza. Non è che mi piaccia, anche se mi sono simpatica lo stesso :carneval:


Io ti immagino come anna wintour


----------



## banshee (8 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Io ti immagino come anna wintour


Io immagino Milady (Minerva) come Miranda Presley solo che alta, snella e rossa di capelli  nella mia testa ogni volta che scrive una battuta o un sarcasmo mi immagino il suo viso come Miranda stile "Floreale? In primavera? Avanguardia pura."


----------



## banshee (8 Aprile 2016)

[video=youtube;gPDg7HVFSUI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPDg7HVFSUI&feature=youtu.be[/video]


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2016)

Non capirò mai perché vi dichiarate contrarie ai ritocchi chirurgici e poi mettete foto di donne che il chirurgo plastico lo conoscono più di quanto io conosca il meccanico.
Credo che piaccia immagare che invecchiare sia come nei film: qualche rughetta e capelli bianchi spendenti e folti. 
Non dico di guardare le vicine  (le mamme sono escluse perché fichissime per definizione) ma almeno un cinquantaseienne al naturale come Kevin Spacey.


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capirò mai perché vi dichiarate contrarie ai ritocchi chirurgici e poi mettete foto di donne che il chirurgo plastico lo conoscono più di quanto io conosca il meccanico.
> Credo che piaccia immagare che invecchiare sia come nei film: qualche rughetta e capelli bianchi spendenti e folti.
> Non dico di guardare le vicine  (le mamme sono escluse perché fichissime per definizione) ma almeno un cinquantaseienne al naturale come Kevin Spacey.


intanto la mia novantenne ha tutte le rughe a posto , in seconda battuta non vedo perché dovrei guardare un cinquantaseienne quando allo specchio ho una splendida cinquantaduenne naturale.


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2016)

naturale ehm....birossa


----------



## bettypage (8 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capirò mai perché vi dichiarate contrarie ai ritocchi chirurgici e poi mettete foto di donne che il chirurgo plastico lo conoscono più di quanto io conosca il meccanico.
> Credo che piaccia immagare che invecchiare sia come nei film: qualche rughetta e capelli bianchi spendenti e folti.
> Non dico di guardare le vicine  (le mamme sono escluse perché fichissime per definizione) ma almeno un cinquantaseienne al naturale come Kevin Spacey.


Ti riporto le parole di linda Rodin  visto che mi hai fatto venire il dubbio fosse rifatta

In passato la Rodin si è affidata alle mani dei medici estetici, ma al contrario di molte altre donne dello spettacolo, ha trovato che gli effetti degli interventi non fossero per nulla gradevoli a vedersi.


«Fino a 60 anni, mi consideravo bella. Onestamente non vedevo nulla di sbagliato in me, e mi piaceva come il mio viso si era assottigliato nel tempo. Tre anni fa, però, ho provato a farmi iniettare un filler, e un giorno mi sono guardata allo specchio è ho pensato: “C’è qualcosa che non va”. Il mio mento si stava ingrossando, e anche se la mia faccia aveva un aspetto liscio e senza rughe, non era per niente bella da vedere. Si possono riempire i solchi e le rughe, è vero, ma questo non vuol dire che il risultato consista in un miglioramento», ha concluso.


----------



## Tessa (9 Aprile 2016)

Si sono aiutate. Tutte. 
Pero' lo hanno fatto bene. Senza strafare. Con metodo. C'e' un lavoro costante e quotidiano dietro quei volti. 
(Ecco la 94 designer no, quella e' nature).


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si sono aiutate. Tutte.
> Pero' lo hanno fatto bene. Senza strafare. Con metodo. C'e' un lavoro costante e quotidiano dietro quei volti.
> (Ecco la 94 designer no, quella e' nature).


Ah meno male!
Io parlavo infatti del desiderio di chiunque di vedersi con quella che considera la sua faccia e di avercela senza rischi di stravolgimenti.
Ma se gli stravolgimenti sono così frequenti significa che la bacchetta magica non esiste ancora.
Nelle condizioni attuali non capisco perché affannarsi.


----------



## mistral (10 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:....be allora non devo aspettare molto!!!
> No va be i capillari é una vita che li ho. .
> L'acido ialuronico lo prendo per bocca come integratore per 2 mesi una volta all'anno dall'anno scorso. Sembra che faccia bene anche alle articolazioni...
> Magari provo sentire da qualche parte se fanno le punturine di vitamine...ma io sto in "culonia"


Io uso un integratore di acido ialuronico che trovo fantastico,mi ha ringiovanita di 10 anni.Non credo sia una mia impressione perché ricevo complimenti da chi mi conosce o meglio,mi dicono che non invecchio,e anche nelle foto noto quel discreto  effetto rinfrescante ferma tempo.Per il resto confido nella genetica,non tendo ad ingrassare,mai avuto cellulite e smagliature nonostante tre gravidanze ,una paio di  vene un po visibili forse anche per via della carnagione chiara e avendo i capelli di un colore quasi identico a quello di Jennifer Aniston (solo i capelli)i tre capelli bianchi che ho non si notano.Da quel punto ho preso il meglio da mio padre e mia madre,caratterialmente invece ho preso il peggio di entrambi
Sto pensando se fare micro dosi di botox  sulla fronte per prevenire le odiose rughe  glabellari ma sto ancora valutando...boh


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Mary, se sei milanese e conosci bravi professionisti,  ti chiedero' indirizzi in privato.


Darmi della milanese è quanto di peggio si possa fare, ma tu non potevi saperlo e dunque ti perdono 

Scherzo, sono superterrona ma ho una cugina chirurgo estetico a Milano. Non la sento da tempo immemore, ma pare vada per la maggiore nell'ambiente vipS (se non vado errata era nell'equipe che rifece le tette alla Hunziker). Volendo posso indicarti il nome in privato. 



Sheva07 ha detto:


> Fantastico! Mi è sembrato di leggere Shawn Mcnamara e Christian Troy! Non sono espertissimo sul discorso, però il Botox fai bene ad evitarlo, ne parlano malissimo in molti.


E poi costicchia 



mistral ha detto:


> Io uso un integratore di acido ialuronico che trovo fantastico,mi ha ringiovanita di 10 anni.Non credo sia una mia impressione perché ricevo complimenti da chi mi conosce o meglio,mi dicono che non invecchio,e anche nelle foto noto quel discreto  effetto rinfrescante ferma tempo.Per il resto confido nella genetica,non tendo ad ingrassare,mai avuto cellulite e smagliature nonostante tre gravidanze ,una paio di  vene un po visibili forse anche per via della carnagione chiara e avendo i capelli di un colore quasi identico a quello di Jennifer Aniston (solo i capelli)i tre capelli bianchi che ho non si notano.Da quel punto ho preso il meglio da mio padre e mia madre,caratterialmente invece ho preso il peggio di entrambi
> Sto pensando se fare micro dosi di botox  sulla fronte per prevenire le odiose rughe  glabellari ma sto ancora valutando...boh



Posso chiederti che integratore usi? Io vado di omega3, Q10, vitamine e acidi vari; faccio dei cocktail pazzeschi 

Per le glabellari c'è solo il botox, hai ragione; pure io vedrò in futuro se osare.


----------



## mistral (14 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Darmi della milanese è quanto di peggio si possa fare, ma tu non potevi saperlo e dunque ti perdono
> 
> Scherzo, sono superterrona ma ho una cugina chirurgo estetico a Milano. Non la sento da tempo immemore, ma pare vada per la maggiore nell'ambiente vipS (se non vado errata era nell'equipe che rifece le tette alla Hunziker). Volendo posso indicarti il nome in privato.
> 
> ...


mi sono appena sistemata come un Pascià nel letto,domattina appena scendo in cucina leggo il nome e te lo scrivo.Ricordo solo la casa produttrice ...forse...Pureclinica .Lo prendo su Amazon ,mi pare arrivi dall'Uk .Provo a googolare se lo trovo
Trovato  http://www.amazon.it/Ialuronico-com...F8&qid=1460667575&sr=8-3&keywords=pureclinica
Io le divido a metà perché hanno dose tripla rispetto all formula Skin Nails Hair o Hyaluronic della Solgar,praticamente una confezione dura quasi un anno.


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Aprile 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> mi sono appena sistemata come un Pascià nel letto,domattina appena scendo in cucina leggo il nome e te lo scrivo.Ricordo solo la casa produttrice ...forse...Pureclinica .Lo prendo su Amazon ,mi pare arrivi dall'Uk .Provo a googolare se lo trovo
> Trovato  http://www.amazon.it/Ialuronico-com...F8&qid=1460667575&sr=8-3&keywords=pureclinica
> Io le divido a metà perché hanno dose tripla rispetto all formula Skin Nails Hair o Hyaluronic della Solgar,praticamente una confezione dura quasi un anno.




Grazie! Lo ordino di sicuro. Ma prendi mezza pasticca al giorno? Solo?


----------



## mistral (15 Aprile 2016)

Per un mese circa ne ho presa una intera,poi abbinata al gel di ialuronico puro da mettere sul viso, ne prendo mezza di mantenimento perché effettivamente ha una tipologia di ialuronico molto bio disponibile a dosi triple se non di più  rispetto ai normali integratori che si trovano in Italia.
Parti con una o due al giorno e poi stabilisci una dose di mantenimento efficace per te tanto principalmente viene venduto per mantenere sane le cartilagini quindi male non fa .


----------



## oro.blu (15 Aprile 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> mi sono appena sistemata come un Pascià nel letto,domattina appena scendo in cucina leggo il nome e te lo scrivo.Ricordo solo la casa produttrice ...forse...Pureclinica .Lo prendo su Amazon ,mi pare arrivi dall'Uk .Provo a googolare se lo trovo
> Trovato  http://www.amazon.it/Ialuronico-com...F8&qid=1460667575&sr=8-3&keywords=pureclinica
> Io le divido a metà perché hanno dose tripla rispetto all formula Skin Nails Hair o Hyaluronic della Solgar,praticamente una confezione dura quasi un anno.



Io uso quello di arkopharma  che ha 120 mg, però contiene anche zinco e vitamina c.

Ma se dici che questo funziona così bene proverò a prenderlo pure io appena finisco quello che ho.


----------



## mistral (15 Aprile 2016)

Io trovo che su di me funziona,magari é soggettivo.In ogni caso ha un costo limitato considerata la quantità ,tentar non nuoce


----------



## oro.blu (27 Aprile 2016)

...datemi della pazza. Ho appena acquistato un peeling all acido mandelico... 

Dovrebbe arrivarmi nei prossimi giorni. Prima farò un test sull incavo del gomito


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...datemi della pazza. Ho appena acquistato un peeling all acido mandelico...
> 
> Dovrebbe arrivarmi nei prossimi giorni. Prima farò un test sull incavo del gomito


Brava. Provalo tu, poi mi fai sapere :mexican:


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Aprile 2016)

Velocissimamente due dritte: preparazione H per le occhiaie (e non solo se si ha la faccia come il culo ) e Perilei, preparazione ad alto contenuto di collagene e acido ialuronico(per il tono vaginale) come antirughe viso. Costa pochissimo (sui 15 euro) e dura tanto. Mettetela la sera, donne, e al mattino avrete il viso riposato e freschissimo. Provare per credere! Male che va lo usate per la topa :rotfl:

Non scherzo: sono dritte dell'amica farmacista che non divulga sennò non vende più le creme (dice)


----------



## oro.blu (30 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Velocissimamente due dritte: preparazione H per le occhiaie (e non solo se si ha la faccia come il culo ) e Perilei, preparazione ad alto contenuto di collagene e acido ialuronico(per il tono vaginale) come antirughe viso. Costa pochissimo (sui 15 euro) e dura tanto. Mettetela la sera, donne, e al mattino avrete il viso riposato e freschissimo. Provare per credere! Male che va lo usate per la topa :rotfl:
> 
> Non scherzo: sono dritte dell'amica farmacista che non divulga sennò non vende più le creme (dice)



L'avevo sentita pure io...


----------



## Rebecca (30 Aprile 2016)

passante ha detto:


> io vorrei che non mi venissero le rughe. ma non me le farei "liftare" che poi viene quell'effetto maschera di carnevale orrendo  proprio vorrei che non mi venissero


niente sole. creme. niente fumo. tanta acqua. e vengono poco.


----------



## Rebecca (30 Aprile 2016)

comunque io le punture all'acido ialuronico le ho fatte dopo essere tanto dimagrita per attenuare le nasolabiali. attenuare, non cancellare. nessuno se ne è accorto, solo sembri più riposata. le ho rifatte dopo 6 mesi e ancora l'aspetto prima di rifarle era fresco. peraltro prevengono ulteriore scavo dei solchi. per me vanno bene. ma solo quelle.


----------



## Horny (30 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Velocissimamente due dritte: preparazione H per le occhiaie (e non solo se si ha la faccia come il culo ) e Perilei, preparazione ad alto contenuto di collagene e acido ialuronico(per il tono vaginale) come antirughe viso. Costa pochissimo (sui 15 euro) e dura tanto. Mettetela la sera, donne, e al mattino avrete il viso riposato e freschissimo. Provare per credere! Male che va lo usate per la topa :rotfl:
> 
> Non scherzo: sono dritte dell'amica farmacista che non divulga sennò non vende più le creme (dice)


Perilei?Ma si chiama così?
preparazione h???
spiega meglio


----------



## Horny (30 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> 70 anni. Molto meno raffinata ma pero'.


 70 anni????
wow


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Aprile 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Perilei?Ma si chiama così?
> preparazione h???
> spiega meglio



Eccolo:



con comodo applicatore 

E' fantastica, davvero. Provala sul viso e mi dirai.

La preparazione H, proprio quella per le emorroidi, per le occhiaie dice la mia amica che fa miracoli. Io non l'ho mai provata perchè quando ho le occhiaie vuol dire che ho altri problemi e all'estetica non ci penso, ma lo farò alla prossima occasione (speriamo mai ).


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2016)

Ciao

vi seguo e vi leggo attentamente. 
Non so cosa pensare. Non so, se è una questione di cultura ... 
Non ho mai fatto più del necessario ... crema solare e via ... nada mas. 

Mi sono messa a guardare la gente nell'autobus, nel treno, a piazza centrale, quando faccio la fila ... 
e mi chiedo, quanto fanno o non fanno per il loro aspetto. Non so proprio cosa pensare ... 


sienne


----------



## Horny (30 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Eccolo:
> 
> View attachment 11574
> 
> ...


Grazie cara La metto in lista.
ultimamente non sono mai a casa prima delle 8 o le 9
durante la settimana.
piu che le occhiaie ho le zampe di gallina.
e la temo funzioni solo il lifting


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vi seguo e vi leggo attentamente.
> Non so cosa pensare. Non so, se è una questione di cultura ...
> ...


Ho scoperto che fanno quasi tutte molto molto più di quanto faccio io. Non ci vuole molto :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (30 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che fanno quasi tutte molto molto più di quanto faccio io. Non ci vuole molto :carneval:



A  me le creme durano mesi e mesi, mi ricordo solo al mattino Quella idratante perche' se non la metto mi tira la pelle.

Pero' leggo sempre i suggerimenti, poi mi dimentico di comprare. Prima o poi prendo nota e compro tutto.

In questo momento vorrei solo mi passasse il prurito alla pelle che mi viene quando sto troppo tempo a casa, credo dipenda dal cloro nell'acqua e dalle troppe docce e troppo calde.  E perche' non uso mai creme per il corpo. 

Consigli???

Non ho voglia di fare km per cercare un dermatologo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che fanno quasi tutte molto molto più di quanto faccio io. Non ci vuole molto :carneval:


Io non l'ho scoperto
Ne ero certa 
Ho una crema viso della Kikko che credo sia scaduta ormai 
Erbolario per il corpo ma solo perché adoro certe profumazioni


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che fanno quasi tutte molto molto più di quanto faccio io. Non ci vuole molto :carneval:





disincantata ha detto:


> A  me le creme durano mesi e mesi, mi ricordo solo al mattino Quella idratante perche' se non la metto mi tira la pelle.
> 
> Pero' leggo sempre i suggerimenti, poi mi dimentico di comprare. Prima o poi prendo nota e compro tutto.
> 
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Io non l'ho scoperto
> Ne ero certa
> Ho una crema viso della Kikko che credo sia scaduta ormai
> Erbolario per il corpo ma solo perché adoro certe profumazioni


Se non fate molto, o il minimo sindacale, è perchè non ne sentite la necessità. Cioè siete gnocche di default. 

Io penso vraiment.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se non fate molto, o il minimo sindacale, è perchè non ne sentite la necessità. Cioè siete gnocche di default.
> 
> Io penso vraiment.


Ti sbagli


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2016)

A me da poco hanno regalato una borsetta molto carina piena di creme e trucchi, il regalo è stato accompagnato da un incontro di due ore con una estetista - truccatrice che mi ha svelato ( usando quei prodotti ) i trucchi del mestiere 
questo è accaduto circa 2 settimane fa, il regalo mi ha molto divertito e mi ha fatto piacere.. Ora sto cercando di fare la brava e cercare di seguire i consigli dell'estetista  ma considerando che non sono abituata a truccarmi quasi nulla ... Quanto pensate potrò durare con questa costanza  ? :rotfl:
Altre due settimane e poi smetto :rotfl:userò solo i trucchi più pratici  e veloci :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se non fate molto, o il minimo sindacale, è perchè non ne sentite la necessità. Cioè siete gnocche di default.
> 
> Io penso vraiment.


Gnocca di natura è il mio caso. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2016)

Comunque le punturine le ha fatte anche Rosy Bindi.
Non c'è più religione


----------



## sienne (30 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se non fate molto, o il minimo sindacale, è perchè non ne sentite la necessità. Cioè siete gnocche di default.
> 
> Io penso vraiment.



Ciao

non mi hai citata. Capisco, sono la più gnocca di tutte ... 


sienne


----------



## oro.blu (4 Maggio 2016)

*gnocca o non gno*

Io non sono mai stata gnocca. Ma ho cercato di mantenere quel po che avevo. Ho visto donna della mia età che da ragazze erano della superfighe che ora hanno la faccia incartapecorita.
Mica faccio nulla di estremo. Solo tanta costanza quello si e prodotti sempre più mirati.

A proposito. Il peeling all acido mandelico é veramente una figata già pelle più liscia alla prima applicazione. Ora devo aspettare 15 gg.
Fantastico


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2016)

Generalmente chi è incartapecorita fuma. Il fumo fa contrarre il microcircolo.
I dermatologo dicono che le creme non servono a niente.
Invece favorire il rinnovamento cellulare superficiale è utile.
Ma più che altro bisognerebbe scegliere bene i geni, ma :carneval:non si può


----------



## Rose1994 (23 Novembre 2018)

Pensi di rifarmi il seno da qui a un anno,appena racimolo qualcosa.
E poi ho fatto le labbra una volta soltanto 3 anni fa, e le rifarei.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Pensi di rifarmi il seno da qui a un anno,appena racimolo qualcosa.
> E poi ho fatto le labbra una volta soltanto 3 anni fa, e le rifarei.


 Perché rifarle?


----------



## Vera (23 Novembre 2018)

Se fossi un po' più alta non mi farebbe schifo  ma sono fortunata, mi piaccio così come sono.
Non sono contro la chirurgia estetica se questa serve a migliorare un fattore estetico e psicologico. Se una donna che ha il seno piccolo la vive male che ben vengano le tettone. 
Quando invece la chirurgia diventa ossessione alla perfezione, allora forse bisognerebbe farsi aiutare diversamente.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2018)

Più ci penso più trovo sensato solo l’eliminazione di un inestetismo anche fastidioso, tipo una ottava di seno.
Le labbra sono la cosa più orrenda in assoluto, perfino peggio degli zigomi.


----------



## Foglia (23 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più ci penso più trovo sensato solo l’eliminazione di un inestetismo anche fastidioso, tipo una ottava di seno.
> Le labbra sono la cosa più orrenda in assoluto, perfino peggio degli zigomi.


Una ottava di seno più che altro è  "bloccante".

L'importante è non sottovalutare che pure sempre di intervento chirurgico si tratta.
Da legale in passato ho visto diversi casi di interventi di mastoplastica andati veramente male. Soprattutto le protesi fanno più infezioni di quanto non si creda. Poi e' difficilissimo rimediare.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Una ottava di seno più che altro è  "bloccante".
> 
> L'importante è non sottovalutare che pure sempre di intervento chirurgico si tratta.
> Da legale in passato ho visto diversi casi di interventi di mastoplastica andati veramente male. Soprattutto le protesi fanno più infezioni di quanto non si creda. Poi e' difficilissimo rimediare.


Ci fanno trasmissioni sugli interventi venuti male. Ma pure quelli venuti bene .
Bisognerebbe rifarsi il seno solo, appunto, quando c’è una massa invalidante o quando da una massa si è arrivate a un involucro vuoto.
Ma per cambiare misura perché adesso è DI MODA che una magra abbia un seno importante, sproporzionato è una follia. Per me vero autolesionismo. Questo anche quando riesce “bene”.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Novembre 2018)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Lo so che è una cosa banale e frivola....
> Ma un particolare di voi che proprio non vi va giù e che vorreste sistemare....
> 
> Io due cose, una da sempre.* Veramente quasi un ossessione*
> ...


Non ho niente contro la chirurgia estetica ; giusto usufruire se poi ci si sente meglio.
Non ho sentito l’esigenza, mi piacevo abbastanza come ero.Ma ultimamente ho ceduto alla tentazione e qualcosa ho fatto... mi sono fatta l’amante e a forza di sentire i suoi complimenti ricorrenti mi piaccio ancora di più. Mi piaccio più adesso che a 20 anni. La chirurgia estetica può aspettare per ora ...


----------



## Rose1994 (26 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più ci penso più trovo sensato solo l’eliminazione di un inestetismo anche fastidioso, tipo una ottava di seno.
> Le labbra sono la cosa più orrenda in assoluto, perfino peggio degli zigomi.


Perché orrende? Se te le fanno a canotto sono orrende, a me le avevano fatte bene.. Ma l'effetto dura 3 mesi, e scarsi pure..


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Perché orrende? Se te le fanno a canotto sono orrende, a me le avevano fatte bene.. Ma l'effetto dura 3 mesi, e scarsi pure..


Orrende sempre. Innanzitutto modificano la varietà di forma e spessore che costituiscono all’interno di un volto la sua specificità. E comunque si vede che è una cosa falsa e crea anche una espressività innaturale.
In passato, prima di questa moda assurda, vi erano donne famose con labbra di tutti i tipi ed alcune le trovavo affascinanti proprio per le labbra sottili.
Se pensi di trasferire nei tempi odierni queste donne stupende, non ti sarà difficile immaginare che sarebbero spinte a modificarsi, diventando tutte simili.


----------



## Bruja (2 Dicembre 2018)

Concordo con Brunetta, nulla contro la chirurgia estetica quando davvero serve alla stabilità della persona... ma per la gran parte non si tratta di piccole modifiche fatte con grande discrezione, non tutti riescono ad accettarsi, specie dopo una certa età, e senza moderazione si può scivolare facilmente  nel patetico.
I ritocchi davvero riusciti NON si devono vedere... devono modificare un difetto o ringiovanire in senso generlel... oggi vedere i visi ed i corpi di molte dive/i del cinema e della TV è  davvero sconfortante. Tutto quello che si nota ... eccede, ed ovviamente appare  fasullo e snaturante... senza parlare dell'assoluta mancanza di espressività dei muscoli facciali di chi abusa del botulino... e  non è vero che sia senza conseguenze, tra lìaltro è valido solo per le rughe di espressione e non ha valenza su quelle del sole o del cedimento per vecchiaia, stira solo il muscolo e quando è finito l'effetto si deve riinfiltrarlo...Inoltre l'AIFA Agenzia Italia Farmaco)  la consente solo per le rughe verticali della fronte e per la zona perioculare, gli altri casi sono sotto la diretta responsabilità del curante...ma i casi reattivi capitano (rammentate la presentatric TV Cesare Buonanici che ha avuto una ptosi palpebrale perenne?) Inoltre non va usato in caso di problemi neurologici ,e non parliamo di patologie mentali ma neurali ...poi anche se si consuma alcool e in caso di assunzione di antibiotici... Diversamente resta solo la chirurgia, ma anche lì vediamo delle assurdità... 
Insomma si tratta di valutare i rischi/benefici, poi ognuno decide, in fondo mai come in questo caso si tratta della propria pelle...


----------



## Vera (3 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Concordo con Brunetta, nulla contro la chirurgia estetica quando davvero serve alla stabilità della persona... ma per la gran parte non si tratta di piccole modifiche fatte con grande discrezione, non tutti riescono ad accettarsi, specie dopo una certa età, e senza moderazione si può scivolare facilmente  nel patetico.
> I ritocchi davvero riusciti NON si devono vedere... devono modificare un difetto o ringiovanire in senso generlel... oggi vedere i visi ed i corpi di molte dive/i del cinema e della TV è  davvero sconfortante. Tutto quello che si nota ... eccede, ed ovviamente appare  fasullo e snaturante... senza parlare dell'assoluta mancanza di espressività dei muscoli facciali di chi abusa del botulino... e  non è vero che sia senza conseguenze, tra lìaltro è valido solo per le rughe di espressione e non ha valenza su quelle del sole o del cedimento per vecchiaia, stira solo il muscolo e quando è finito l'effetto si deve riinfiltrarlo...Inoltre l'AIFA Agenzia Italia Farmaco)  la consente solo per le rughe verticali della fronte e per la zona perioculare, gli altri casi sono sotto la diretta responsabilità del curante...ma i casi reattivi capitano (rammentate la presentatric TV Cesare Buonanici che ha avuto una ptosi palpebrale perenne?) Inoltre non va usato in caso di problemi neurologici ,e non parliamo di patologie mentali ma neurali ...poi anche se si consuma alcool e in caso di assunzione di antibiotici... Diversamente resta solo la chirurgia, ma anche lì vediamo delle assurdità...
> Insomma si tratta di valutare i rischi/benefici, poi ognuno decide, in fondo mai come in questo caso si tratta della propria pelle...


Ah ecco, non sapevo della Buonamici. Mi chiedevo cosa le fosse successo all'occhio...

Comunque proprio stamattina, una mia collega, è arrivata con le labbra visibilmente molto più gonfie. Appena l'ho vista mi è venuto spontaneo "Ussignur, cazzo hai fatto? Hai preso in pieno un palo?".
Lei ha detto che era un suo sogno ed ha voluto provare, che si ritiene soddisfatta. Ha ragione eh, ognuno fa quello che vuole del proprio corpo però, caspita, sembra abbia preso una sprangata nei denti


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Ah ecco, non sapevo della Buonamici. Mi chiedevo cosa le fosse successo all'occhio...
> 
> Comunque proprio stamattina, una mia collega, è arrivata con le labbra visibilmente molto più gonfie. Appena l'ho vista mi è venuto spontaneo "Ussignur, cazzo hai fatto? Hai preso in pieno un palo?".
> Lei ha detto che era un suo sogno ed ha voluto provare, che si ritiene soddisfatta. Ha ragione eh, ognuno fa quello che vuole del proprio corpo però, caspita, sembra abbia preso una sprangata nei denti


 O una allergia


----------



## Bruja (3 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O una allergia



Vero ma un medico serio fa sempre un test preventivo... ecco perchè temo che ci sia molto pressapochismo, salvo i grandi bisturi estetici che hanno rinomanza e NON eseguono interventi a rischio, questa branca della medicina è spesso in mano a gente che non sa consigliare o, peggio, spinge per lucro...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vero ma un medico serio fa sempre un test preventivo... ecco perchè temo che ci sia molto pressapochismo, salvo i grandi bisturi estetici che hanno rinomanza e NON eseguono interventi a rischio, questa branca della medicina è spesso in mano a gente che non sa consigliare o, peggio, spinge per lucro...


No. Dicevo che le labbra rifatte mi fanno pensare a una reazione allergica :mexican:


----------



## Bruja (3 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Dicevo che le labbra rifatte mi fanno pensare a una reazione allergica :mexican:


Ah ok , hai ragione, ma credo che tutto andrebbe testato, quando si vedono certi canotti la domanda è sempre "possibile che nessuno riesca a consigliare sul limite fra il seducente ed il ridicolo???"
 L'eccesso incontrollato della chirurgia estetica o dei filler ha sempre un effetto fra il patetico ed il comico...


----------



## Vera (3 Dicembre 2018)

Lei, lo ammetto, di suo ha labbra sottili ma, secondo me, con il suo viso ci stavano bene. Ora sembra davvero la caricatura di se stessa. Avendole fatte venerdì spero si sgonfino un po'.


----------



## allo (5 Dicembre 2018)

Per come la vedo io ha fatto benissimo a rifarsi le labbra.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

allo ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io ha fatto benissimo a rifarsi le labbra.


 La conosci?
Comunque fammi un esempio di personaggio che ha fatto bene.


----------



## allo (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *La conosci?*
> Comunque fammi un esempio di personaggio che ha fatto bene.



No ma mi pare di aver capito che fosse un suo desiderio.

Qualsiasi personaggio che fa un intervento senza esserci costretto fa bene per me.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2018)

allo ha detto:


> No ma mi pare di aver capito che fosse un suo desiderio.
> 
> Qualsiasi personaggio che fa un intervento senza esserci costretto fa bene per me.


Cosa vuol dire?
Modificare la propria fisionomia non è una cosa come mettersi una maglia fucsia.


----------



## allo (5 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire?
> Modificare la propria fisionomia non è una cosa come mettersi una maglia fucsia.


No certo. Ma spetta a lui la scelta.


----------



## Vera (9 Dicembre 2018)

allo ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io ha fatto benissimo a rifarsi le labbra.


Conosci la mia collega?! Dimmi che sta su anche a te, dai

(ok, pericolo scampato...non avevo visto i messaggi successivi)


----------



## allo (10 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Conosci la mia collega?! Dimmi che sta su anche a te, dai&#55357;&#56833;
> 
> (ok, pericolo scampato...non avevo visto i messaggi successivi)


?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ravvivo il thread.
Sanremo è stata una occasione per sbertucciare le cantanti anziane che sono ricorse alla chirurgia plastica.
Ho avuto occasione di scontrarmi su fb con una nota giornalista, anziana, che sosteneva che sarebbero state più dignitose scegliendo di non farsi più vedere.
Anch’io in privato penso che certi interventi di medicina estetica e chirurgia plastica siano mal riusciti e ottengano risultati grotteschi, ma è una cosa diversa dall’invocare che chi non ha più un aspetto giovane si chiuda in casa per evitare sia di cantare parole d’amore con un aspetto da nonna, sia di farlo ricercando di avere un aspetto più fresco.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ravvivo il thread.
> Sanremo è stata una occasione per sbertucciare le cantanti anziane che sono ricorse alla chirurgia plastica.
> Ho avuto occasione di scontrarmi su fb con una nota giornalista, anziana, che sosteneva che sarebbero state più dignitose scegliendo di non farsi più vedere.
> Anch’io in privato penso che certi interventi di medicina estetica e chirurgia plastica siano mal riusciti e ottengano risultati grotteschi, ma è una cosa diversa dall’invocare che chi non ha più un aspetto giovane si chiuda in casa per evitare sia di cantare parole d’amore con un aspetto da nonna, sia di farlo ricercando di avere un aspetto più fresco.


Qualche nome/foto? Non ho seguito Sanremo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Qualche nome/foto? Non ho seguito Sanremo.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13827


Viste. E' Mina che è sparita dalle scene da anni e anni?
Loro ci sono perchè attirano ancora qualche voce, con plastica o senza, e va bene inserire qualche pezzo di storia per i nostalgici. Non credo al giorno d'oggi Sanremo sia seguita da molti giovani.
Sembrano quasi statue al museo delle cere ma rappresentano bene la sfarzosità della storica gara canora. Probabilmente son state mesi per scegliere come presentarsi selezionando abiti e acconciature. Statue storiche.


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2019)

Hanno tutto il diritto di mostrarsi a piacere loro, specie se sono pagate,  ma questo non elimina il fatto che risultino in qualche modo patetiche... Credo che dopo una certa età conti il buongusto e la classe più che il giovanilismo chirurgico.
Ho visto una delle ultime foto di Rossana Podestà, compagna di Walter Bonatti mitico scalatore, e diva del cinema italiano anni '60... quanto stile e quanta grazia nel portare l'età...
Queste le risento con piacere, sul guardarle, è una scelta, libertà loro di mostrarsi e libertà nostra di vederle...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ma appunto [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION] Mina ha scelto da tempo, più di quarant’anni fa, di risparmiarsi di fare spettacolo ed era giovane.
Altre hanno scelto di continuare e credo che sarebbero ugualmente criticate se cantassero canzoni d’amore con l’aspetto naturale.  [MENTION=2713]Bruja[/MENTION] Rossana Podestà aveva smesso da decenni di fare cinema e comunque avrebbe potuto interpretare ruoli adeguati alla età.
Ma cantare canzoni in cui si parla d’amore è diverso.
Anche la tinta di Venditti è terribile, però rasato e bianco forse la voce con un eccessivo vibrato sarebbe più fastidiosa.
Resta che si potrebbero collocare in quiescenza, se avessero risparmiato a sufficienza, ma io non vedo il perché, li ascolto tutti volentieri.
E poi ci sono immagini che è più facile adeguare e altre meno.
Chiedevo anche alla giornalista chi stabilisce a che età una Marini o una Parietti dovrà tagliare i capelli, tenersi il bianco naturale, mettere abiti meno sexy e scarpe comode?
Esiste una data di scadenza per le donne di spettacolo (e per gli uomini) come per lo yogurt?


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2019)

Certo, ma io di yoghurt scaduti nello specttacolo ne vedo anche troppi, poi ovvio che c'è chi si ritira, chi resta e chi interpreta ruoli adeguati come Virna Lisi etc...
Sono scelte, ma appunto per questo sono valutabili su chi ha un ruolo pubblico.  
Per me Baglioni non è inguardabile, è solo imbarazzante perchè lo vedo con gli occhi della mente e non del cuore di chi lo ammira come cantante. 
Ero e sono una fan di Aznavour e non posso che rispettare il suo invvecchiare con dignità... o forse con la consapevolezza che si vale per quel che si è e non  per quel che si appare esteticamente. 
 Poi ovvio che ognuno deve star bene con sè stesso e... se questo dipende dall'aspetto esteriore anche a qualunque età... va bene così,...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ripropongo la domanda.
La Parietti ha una immagine, dovuta anche a una fisicità naturale che ha assecondato ed esaltato, che non è facile immaginare di far transitare alla vecchiaia.
Ha ormai una bella età, 58. 
Quanto può reggere?
Come potrebbe graduare la transizione?
Ligabue ha accettato i capelli bianchi. Ha ancora una fisicità giovanile (e già non più giovane), ha un anno più della Parietti. 
Insomma stiamo parlando di persone vicine ai sessant’anni.
Quando dovrà smettere di far intravvedere gli addominali, quando non dovrà più togliersi la camicia?

È difficilissimo per persone di spettacolo attuare la transizione.

Io trovo inguardabili e patetici gli Stones, che si sono tenuti le rughe, saltellanti, mantenendo l’imnagine di giovinastri di periferia che esprimono trasgressione sessuale da nonni. 
Ma ognuno è prigioniero del proprio personaggio.
Uno dei pochi che ha saputo adeguarsi con coerenza è stato Renato Zero, forse perché il suo personaggio iniziale era talmente eccessivo, da doverlo normalizzare prima dei quarant’anni, come del resto ha fatto anche Bowie.


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2019)

Certo ognuno vive in modo personale il tempo che passa...  il fatto di essere su un palcoscenico o avere una visibilità mediatica crea una maggiore ansia da età... se poi la fisicità è la parte più in gombrante della popolarità ovvio che crei  senso di inadeguatezza e competzione... 
E' anche vero che molte persone sono riuscite a farsi ritocchi e ringiovanimenti con una misura ed un gusto che le ha rese gradevolmente "eterne"... ma sono poche
Condanno gli eccessi fino al disastro estetico. Un conto è sentirsi bene con sè stessi, altro è rischiare il ridicolo per interventi che qualunque chirurgo estetico serio dubito autorizzerebbe... 
Poi per carità, niente da eccepire se si giustificano queste operazioni di rilancio visivo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo ognuno vive in modo personale il tempo che passa...  il fatto di essere su un palcoscenico o avere una visibilità mediatica crea una maggiore ansia da età... se poi la fisicità è la parte più in gombrante della popolarità ovvio che crei  senso di inadeguatezza e competzione...
> E' anche vero che molte persone sono riuscite a farsi ritocchi e ringiovanimenti con una misura ed un gusto che le ha rese gradevolmente "eterne"... ma sono poche
> Condanno gli eccessi fino al disastro estetico. Un conto è sentirsi bene con sè stessi, altro è rischiare il ridicolo per interventi che qualunque chirurgo estetico serio dubito autorizzerebbe...
> Poi per carità, niente da eccepire se si giustificano queste operazioni di rilancio visivo.


Dipende dalla immagine.
La Parietti che potrebbe fare ora che si avvicina ai sessanta?
E la D’Urso fa bene?
E la Lory del Santo?
Facile adeguarsi se sei Maryl Streep


----------



## Marjanna (16 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dalla immagine.
> La Parietti che potrebbe fare ora che si avvicina ai sessanta?
> E la D’Urso fa bene?
> E la Lory del Santo?
> Facile adeguarsi se sei Maryl Streep


Maryl Streep 						è un'artista, come lo era Mia Martini (mi è venuta in mente leggendo [MENTION=2713]Bruja[/MENTION] che ha citato Aznavour).
La Parietti, la D'Urso, la Del Santo sono animaletti da palcoscenico, ma come artisti valgono zero.


----------



## bettypage (18 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ripropongo la domanda.
> La Parietti ha una immagine, dovuta anche a una fisicità naturale che ha assecondato ed esaltato, che non è facile immaginare di far transitare alla vecchiaia.
> Ha ormai una bella età, 58.
> Quanto può reggere?
> ...


Bowie è uno che ha sperimentato moltissimo e non solo musicalmente eppure trovata la sua iman... Ho notato tra quelle da te citate sono tutt* "single" mentre quell* invecchiati meglio sono sentimentalmente stabili...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Bowie è uno che ha sperimentato moltissimo e non solo musicalmente eppure trovata la sua iman... Ho notato tra quelle da te citate sono tutt* "single" mentre quell* invecchiati meglio sono sentimentalmente stabili...


Boh. Tu sai davvero chi è single e chi no?
Credo che basti leggere qui un paio di giorni per avere dubbi su cosa significhi essere in coppia.

Non credo che c’entri molto essere in coppia, ma l’immagine di sé.
Una immagine molto soddisfacente è più difficile da abbandonare o trasformare di una non vistosa.


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2019)

Credo che sia centrata la valutazione fra artisti veri, grandi presenze della ribalta... e gli altri!
Ricordate Gaber? Potete pensare che si sarebbe fatto un ritocchino? Certo esiste la maggiore prigionia esteriore per la donna che deve essere sempre oggetto estetico, ma questo lo chiamoo investimento a scopo lavorativo, l'arte non la scomoderei...
Un artista è una miniera interiore, gli altri sono personaggi di vario genere, sono la cronaca dello spettacolo, non la storia ...


----------

